# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] Lucid Morph - Basic Morphing Tool

## DarkLinux

*Info:*
Warning - This software violates Blizzards EULA. Use of this software can result in the closure of your account.No bans have been reported

*Requirements:*
Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 (vc_redist.x64.exe)Administrative privileges

*Live:* 
*Download :* 
LucidMorph - 1.1.7 [8.1.5.29981] *BETA*




*Log:*


```
1.1.7 BETA

```

*Race IDs:*


```
1  //Human
2  //Orc
3  //Dwarf
4  //NightElf
5  //Undead
6  //Tauren
7  //Gnome
8  //Troll
9  //Goblin
10 //BloodElf
11 //Draenei
12 //Fel orc
15 //Skeleton
22 //Worgen
24 //Pandaren
27 //Nightborne
28 //Highmountain Tauren
29 //Void Elf
30 //Lightforged Draenei
31 //Zandalari Troll
32 //Kul Tiran
33 //Thin Human
34 //DarkIron Dwarf
35 //Vulpera
36 //Maghar Orc
```

*V2 Command List:*


```
lm("mount", 73317)
lm("title", 1)
lm("gender", 1)
lm("race", 31)

lm("head", 22418) 
lm("shoulder", 22419)
lm("chest", 22416)
lm("belt", 22422)
lm("legs", 22417)
lm("feet", 22420)
lm("wrist", 22423)
lm("hands", 22421)
lm("tabard", 22999)
lm("cloak", 39404)

lm("mainhand", 19019, 0, 155) // id, type, enchant
lm("offhand", 19019, 0, 155)

// Solar Wrath -> Chaos bolt
lm("spell", 190984, 116858)

lm("skin", 2);
lm("face", 3);
lm("hair", 3);
lm("haircolor", 4);
lm("piercings", 0);
lm("tattoos", 0);
lm("horns", 0);
lm("blindfold", 2);

// model will not work if race or gender is set
lm("model", 19019)

// must call morph to apply changes
lm("morph")

lm("clear")

// other
lm("info")
lm("web")
lm("donate")
lm("console")
lm("ToConsole")
```

*Filter Ids:*


```
Druid:
1 //Cat Form
2 //Tree of Life
3 //Travel Form
4 //Aquatic Form
5 //Bear Form
27 //Swift Flight Form
29 //Flight Form
31 //Moonkin Form

Shaman:
16 //Ghost Wolf
```



*Bug List:*



> in-game commandsPet morpherShapeshifting (in testing)DemonHuntersHigh rez models for class ids




*Sellout Mode Enabled:*
Looking for high keys  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jaladhjin

1st !Also inb4 "is it safe?"Thanks so very much for everything you do.. always a pleasure to see ^_^ That's weird looks like editor is doing that thing to me again where my line breaks are ignored.. didn't intend it to be this run on mess lol.. :-D

----------


## WiNiFiX

Going to be banned because title contains "...PQR..."  :Smile:

----------


## doityourself

Go for more internal tools with wow command integration etc. It's way safer than any external tool  :Big Grin:

----------


## uAintgodly

Thanks Darklinux, it's working great! 
Can't seem to find the new allied race morph codes, but here's a few I've been using. 

75003 Void person
75032 Ghost Gnome
75049 Ghost Belf
75023 Star

----------


## DarkLinux

> 1st !Also inb4 "is it safe?"Thanks so very much for everything you do.. always a pleasure to see ^_^ That's weird looks like editor is doing that thing to me again where my line breaks are ignored.. didn't intend it to be this run on mess lol.. :-D


I would say its relatively safe at the moment. It should be undetected atm. It only opens a handle for a small amount of time and quickly removes its self after its done.




> Going to be banned because title contains "...PQR..."


It creates a random window title every time. Did not notice the PQR, what are the odds XD




> Go for more internal tools with wow command integration etc. It's way safer than any external tool


I would like to have in-game commands and have morphs persistent but I think it's much less safe to be internal. But we will see  :Big Grin: 




> Thanks Darklinux, it's working great! 
> Can't seem to find the new allied race morph codes, but here's a few I've been using. 
> 
> 75003 Void person
> 75032 Ghost Gnome
> 75049 Ghost Belf
> 75023 Star


I was testing it last night but ran into a problem I had years ago, the character is always naked... Looking into a fix atm...

----------


## clozer

Working perfectly. Thank you!

update: the naked bug is happening quite often and he morphes back all the time, too. But still great work so far!

----------


## evann

I'm impressed and extremely grateful, but how safe are we talking? Could this potentially be another mmoglider like banwave? I obviously don't want to annoy you but I'm skeptical XD

----------


## random1840

Thank you, DarkLinux. Very much appreciate it.
The 1.0.3 version also has naked bug and automatically morph back naked out of a combat.
Looking forward to your update.

----------


## Slowsiph

My hero! Thank you!

----------


## levon

Hi, love the program  :Big Grin:  any plans to add spell morphing ? thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Jaladhjin

> I'm impressed and extremely grateful, but how safe are we talking? Could this potentially be another mmoglider like banwave? I obviously don't want to annoy you but I'm skeptical XD


I'd endeavor to say as good as it's going to get at the moment ;-)




> I would say its relatively safe at the moment. It should be undetected atm. It only opens a handle for a small amount of time and quickly removes its self after its done.

----------


## DarkLinux

Small update.



> *1.0.4*
> Fixed reset in combatFixed race morphFixed language bug
> *SHA512:* b6bb181d977d2ebd23441f851da7cfa4cb0731cd8f563ef16f95ee68475f61de330a7bdee799f56f 6c3afd891bbcc92e698016155db8bb73cce056cd9dd67780
> *Link:* LucidMorph - 1.0.4 [7.3.5.25996]





> I'm impressed and extremely grateful, but how safe are we talking? Could this potentially be another mmoglider like banwave? I obviously don't want to annoy you but I'm skeptical XD


I hope they don't ban for it, if anything I think they will just update the anti-cheat to stop it. I don't see why they would ban for such a simple thing.




> Working perfectly. Thank you!
> 
> update: the naked bug is happening quite often and he morphes back all the time, too. But still great work so far!


Should be fix, i hope XD Its a little hard to fix everything has hooking is not an option.




> Thank you, DarkLinux. Very much appreciate it.
> The 1.0.3 version also has naked bug and automatically morph back naked out of a combat.
> Looking forward to your update.


Morphing back in combat should be fixed, if not I have another way of fixing it but its more intrusive.




> Hi, love the program  any plans to add spell morphing ? thanks


I will look into it, I could do a simple swap but then all players will have that spell morphed.




> I'd endeavor to say as good as it's going to get at the moment ;-)


That is true, would be hard to improve.

----------


## 420fag

how does enchant morphing work with this update?

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Currently unable to play (temp ban for a week), but does this tool allow changing of others' models, such as hunter pets? I've been missing Tmorph because it used to let me do that.

----------


## bonechene

Is there a way you can make this compatible with the Articum WoW client? Having to choose using a morpher or having my texture mods kind of defeats the purpose  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## doityourself

> Is there a way you can make this compatible with the Articum WoW client? Having to choose using a morpher or having my texture mods kind of defeats the purpose


It should work with it or not? Just start the client using the launcher and use the tool on that.

----------


## bonechene

Says Invalid WoW client. Works fine on retail though.

Also, what does the character input do? Is that where we can change the features of the character or something else?

----------


## kwakilo

This is great! But you should consider adding a "Clear" button, quite annoying having to close the program in order to clear it.. Also a favorites button/tab would really do the trick (Y)

I've tried it on a shitty battle.net account I had laying around, haven't gotten the ban hammer yet :P

----------


## fred2923

Tested it on a trail account and it worked fine. Later when i wanted to try it again, windows didn't let me open the program because of a possible trojan :/

----------


## daryteq

Very cool, thanks for making this!

Could you perhaps add controls for skin, face, hair and hair color?

----------


## Ruinz89

> Tested it on a trail account and it worked fine. Later when i wanted to try it again, windows didn't let me open the program because of a possible trojan :/



Same here it has a Trojan in it and my Pc flipped out?

----------


## b00n4ever

> Same here it has a Trojan in it and my Pc flipped out?


I have the same problem.

----------


## bonechene

Okay, this copy button is pretty damn cool.

----------


## Meivyn

Hello,

To begin, I would like to thank you for continuing a tool like tMorph.

On the other hand, I wonder about the security of this one. The author of tMorph has decided to stop his project since Blizzard updated the Warden, stating that it was much more difficult now to use third-party tools that inject into memory and maybe impossible from now. Why would yours be safe?

I would also have a suggestion for you. Currently, morphs are based on the use of item IDs. This prevents us from using Mythic objects, for example. Why not use the DisplayID instead? This would be nice since we could also use some hidden appearances in game files.

Thanks again.

----------


## DarkLinux

> Currently unable to play (temp ban for a week), but does this tool allow changing of others' models, such as hunter pets? I've been missing Tmorph because it used to let me do that.


It does not suport hunter pets, but I have added it to my list.




> Is there a way you can make this compatible with the Articum WoW client? Having to choose using a morpher or having my texture mods kind of defeats the purpose


Are you using the Alpha client?




> This is great! But you should consider adding a "Clear" button, quite annoying having to close the program in order to clear it.. Also a favorites button/tab would really do the trick (Y)
> 
> I've tried it on a shitty battle.net account I had laying around, haven't gotten the ban hammer yet :P


Added a Clear button, going to add a favorites list soon.




> Tested it on a trail account and it worked fine. Later when i wanted to try it again, windows didn't let me open the program because of a possible trojan :/


I did not pack the latest build, I hope that fixes it.




> Very cool, thanks for making this!
> 
> Could you perhaps add controls for skin, face, hair and hair color?


Added skin, face, hair and hair color.




> Hello,
> 
> To begin, I would like to thank you for continuing a tool like tMorph.
> 
> On the other hand, I wonder about the security of this one. The author of tMorph has decided to stop his project since Blizzard updated the Warden, stating that it was much more difficult now to use third-party tools that inject into memory and maybe impossible from now. Why would yours be safe?
> 
> I would also have a suggestion for you. Currently, morphs are based on the use of item IDs. This prevents us from using Mythic objects, for example. Why not use the DisplayID instead? This would be nice since we could also use some hidden appearances in game files.
> 
> Thanks again.


tMorph was internal, it hooked multiple functions. Blizzards protection against code modification has been improved but you can still work around it. LucidMorph does not hook any code or "protected" pages. As for how safe, well blizz never banned for tmorph, and I would hope they would just patch this method vs banning players.

I'll look into how that is done, it was not a thing back when I worked on evermorph, so I have some learning to do.

---edit

Looks like they just use the enchant field for different types.

----------


## random1840

Hello, DarkLinux. Coming to report a bug again: it morphs back after a teleport. Can that be fixed? Thank you very much!

----------


## kirmlm

Hello, thanks for making this !

I really like it especially the "Copy" button but the morph resets if you enter a portal/change location etc. (?) 

Anyhow, good job so far  :Smile:

----------


## firepaw74

Can confirm that your morpher can't be used together with Arctium client. I have live version of wow and latest Arctium client. When I'm trying to morph, your tool gives following error "Invalid Wow client (7.3.5.25996)"

----------


## Meivyn

> I'll look into how that is done, it was not a thing back when I worked on evermorph, so I have some learning to do.
> 
> ---edit
> 
> Looks like they just use the enchant field for different types.


I don't know exactly how you do for item morphs. But this should not be much more complicated than character morphs that use the creature DisplayID, unlike items. And I did not understand what you're saying about enchant field. But this feature would be the best, since we can all find DisplayIDs on Wowhead, and even in DBCs for hidden ones.

----------


## unie01

Thanks, it's working great!

----------


## Spookypantz

Awesome! Thank u for making and sharing this.. keep it up!  :Wink:

----------


## Slowsiph

This is getting updated so quickly! You're an absolute boss!

----------


## DarkLinux

> Hello, DarkLinux. Coming to report a bug again: it morphs back after a teleport. Can that be fixed? Thank you very much!


Next update should have an option to fix that.




> Can confirm that your morpher can't be used together with Arctium client. I have live version of wow and latest Arctium client. When I'm trying to morph, your tool gives following error "Invalid Wow client (7.3.5.25996)"


I will look into, odd that it would affect the game.




> I don't know exactly how you do for item morphs. But this should not be much more complicated than character morphs that use the creature DisplayID, unlike items. And I did not understand what you're saying about enchant field. But this feature would be the best, since we can all find DisplayIDs on Wowhead, and even in DBCs for hidden ones.


Its going to work like tmorph




> Alternatively, to morph an item into its Mythic variant:
> 
> 
> ```
> .item 1 115542 3
> ```


Living Wood Headpiece - Item - World of Warcraft




> item=115542


It also used the item id and just happened the type ie 3

----------


## Frozenlolx

Hello, DarkLinux. Coming to report a bug again: it morphs back after use "Ghost Woolf" (shaman spell). Can that be fixed? Thank you very much!

----------


## jackc27

Can't download Gyazo - d60c137a6ec70e82f853c0a62b8f0a21.png
any reason why?

----------


## bonechene

> Hello, DarkLinux. Coming to report a bug again: it morphs back after use "Ghost Woolf" (shaman spell). Can that be fixed? Thank you very much!


To add onto this any morph like druid forms do it as well.

----------


## blodyclan96

Been waiting for this for quite some time, FINALLY! Good job mate, appreciate it alot! 

I had some issues though, i open the wow64.exe from wow folder, then program once inside game but it says wow invalid version or something, i can report back later with exact error, new update or am i opening it in wrong way?

----------


## tsun4m1_r1

Yo, thank you for making this.
Could you add a spell animation morph option? Really want to play with old rogue spells animations.  :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

> Been waiting for this for quite some time, FINALLY! Good job mate, appreciate it alot! 
> 
> I had some issues though, i open the wow64.exe from wow folder, then program once inside game but it says wow invalid version or something, i can report back later with exact error, new update or am i opening it in wrong way?


What client are you using? NA, EU, RU?

----------


## doityourself

> What client are you using? NA, EU, RU?


Does it really matter? It's exactly the same client

----------


## DarkLinux

> Does it really matter? It's exactly the same client


Never really checked, last time I did a public hack CN had a different client.

----------


## doityourself

> Never really checked, last time I did a public hack CN had a different client.


Now they are mostly always the same. Haven't seen different wow binaries for a while now (only if builds are different)

----------


## blodyclan96

> What client are you using? NA, EU, RU?


Im using the EU one, im from Sweden.

----------


## Jaladhjin

Would either of these Spell IDs work for Dressed To Kill ?

It's the Blingtron appearance buff..

Dressed to Kill - Spell - World of Warcraft

Dressed to Kill - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## blodyclan96

I hate the blizzard battle.net app so i never lunch wow via it, so i always go into: "F:\Spel\World of Warcraft\Wow-64.exe" , then i run this application, i hit the "gender" and click "Morph" and in the bottom left i get: "Invalid Wow client (7.3.5.25996) , anyone know why? Should i try using it via the app? It might work but i hate the app xD

----------


## dzn1949

wow~ great job.

----------


## xxmixmaster

Does anyone know the enchant IDs for Glorious Tyranny,Demonic and Primal Victory ? 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## kingpug

> I hate the blizzard battle.net app so i never lunch wow via it, so i always go into: "F:\Spel\World of Warcraft\Wow-64.exe" , then i run this application, i hit the "gender" and click "Morph" and in the bottom left i get: "Invalid Wow client (7.3.5.25996) , anyone know why? Should i try using it via the app? It might work but i hate the app xD


Whole point of using the launcher is to keep the game updated constantly, sometimes they might whip out a small patch that doesn't affect the game if you don't download it but if people code for that specific version and you don't have it, you know what happens next. In short just use the launcher, not sure why everyone hates on it, you literally load the shit up, press launch game and you're on wow, it takes 1 extra click yet people act like it adds an extra 4 hours on the launch.

Love having a way to morph into noggenfogger again since tMorph was stopped, can't wait for persistent morphing though but great work regardless.

----------


## DarkLinux

Small update for 7.3.5.26124, should have a persistent option out later today.

----------


## xxmixmaster

@DarkLinux Im trying some enchants like 257 - 195 but i cant see anything working .

----------


## blodyclan96

> Whole point of using the launcher is to keep the game updated constantly, sometimes they might whip out a small patch that doesn't affect the game if you don't download it but if people code for that specific version and you don't have it, you know what happens next. In short just use the launcher, not sure why everyone hates on it, you literally load the shit up, press launch game and you're on wow, it takes 1 extra click yet people act like it adds an extra 4 hours on the launch.
> 
> Love having a way to morph into noggenfogger again since tMorph was stopped, can't wait for persistent morphing though but great work regardless.




Yeah you are right but sometimes i have to use the launcher because all servers are incomatible or whatever it says, so i do update it regurarly. I just dont like change, i dont wanna get a chat window up when i play wow and message in-game plus my comp is shit so the app just lags.

----------


## sherm16

Persistent morphing working well with ghost wolf, awesome job.

----------


## kingpug

> Yeah you are right but sometimes i have to use the launcher because all servers are incomatible or whatever it says, so i do update it regurarly. I just dont like change, i dont wanna get a chat window up when i play wow and message in-game plus my comp is shit so the app just lags.


Aye, at the very least you just want to run the launcher daily to check for updates then it's fine to close it and load the game exe.

Good to see the persistent morphing being added I'll give it a go and see how it goes, thanks for the update.

Not sure if it's just me but the latest version is crashing my game when I morph and go back into the game I get a critical error #132 or something every time.

----------


## xxmixmaster

Does anyone else have problems with enchants ??. None enchant works for me.

----------


## Niclas Vang

> Persistent morphing working well with ghost wolf, awesome job.


Based on this I'm assuming you worked out the "forms resetting morph" thing .. (What about portal usage?)

Would it be possible to put in a date/time for the updates? (to make it easier to know if you have the latest version, based on when you downloaded it)?

Also - I absolutely love you for doing this. They say "not all heroes wears capes", but you should have at least 5 capes for creating this <3

----------


## kingpug

Edit the post, it still crashes for me.

----------


## Moudi

Is the program safe to use, sorry if this is already answered. i never used programs like this on my wow account and im not trying to catch a ban :P

----------


## kingpug

> Is the program safe to use, sorry if this is already answered. i never used programs like this on my wow account and im not trying to catch a ban :P


Nobody can answer that question, is it against the EULA or whatever then sure, will Blizzard ban someone for making themselves an orc instead of a human? highly unlikely, I've used morphers since they came out many moons ago and never copped a ban, will that change with Blizzards new stance on botting? who knows, there's always an element of risk involved in using anything like this but even if Blizzard do ban stuff like this it won't be permanent anyway.

----------


## Niclas Vang

> Is the program safe to use, sorry if this is already answered. i never used programs like this on my wow account and im not trying to catch a ban :P


Literally the first sentence in the post though

----------


## Troyse22

> *Info:*
> Warning - This software violates Blizzards EULA. Use of this software could result in the closure of your account.No bans have been reported as of 2/28/2018
> 
> *Requirements:*
> Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 (vc_redist.x64.exe)x64 WoW (Wow-64.exe) (Launch 32-bit client - unchecked)Administrative privileges
> 
> 
> *Download :* LucidMorph - 1.0.8 [7.3.5.26124]
> 
> ...



Been trying to download, but it keeps blocking the download.

"Failed-Virus detected"

Based on the comments here for people who have no problems installing it, it's not a virus and works fine.

How do I work around this?

----------


## porkchopdoritos

Very excited to try this out when I get on today! 

Do you have any plans to implement the alt-clicking that tmorph had to apply item morphs e.g., opening the appearance tab to click on things or through like mogit?

----------


## Niclas Vang

> Based on this I'm assuming you worked out the "forms resetting morph" thing .. (What about portal usage?)
> 
> Would it be possible to put in a date/time for the updates? (to make it easier to know if you have the latest version, based on when you downloaded it)?
> 
> Also - I absolutely love you for doing this. They say "not all heroes wears capes", but you should have at least 5 capes for creating this <3


I tried it out myself and it turns out that shapeshifting (forms) indeeds works now, teleporting however still resets things. Hoping this will be "fixed" at some point, still love this though <3

----------


## Troyse22

Got it to work, feels clunky and is riddled with bugs.

Cool though, but it's inconvienient atm due to the bugs.

1. It'll potentially give you bonus honor if you have the faction enlistment debuff on the opposing faction
For example, on my MW monk (Orc) there was no faction enlistment buff for queueing random bgs
I switched to Night Elf, and suddenly it was there, I switched back and it was gone.

If it actually gives you bonus honor you can bet you will be banned, as that would give you an unfair advantage.

2. On my Druid, switching in and out of forms is a gamble due to the fact that you can either get stuck in various forms, and it will only correct if you swap back into the form then back out, resulting in wasted globals in arenas.

3. You cannot talk in your factions language if you morph into the opposite faction

Example: Was on my Orc MW and morphed into a night elf, and couldn't talk in any chat since Night Elf cannot speak Horde/Orcish

It's a cool program with potential to be a solid substitute to Tmorph, but it's never going to be Tmorph which had pretty seamless options. You could make macros (I still have some) for tmog sets and apply them at a moments notice. Here, since it's an external program, you'd have to type them all out again, or write them in notepad and copy/paste. That's not convenient.

Being able to just type in "/race 4" to turn into night elf and such was much more convenient than having to open an external program and type it in then click morph then open WoW again.

Convenience in comparison to Tmorph aside, the program is riddled with bugs (at the moment, which i'm sure you're aware of and are intending to fix) and feels pretty clunky especially when you compare it to Tmorph.

Personally gonna be watching this program closely for updates and such, but as of now I won't be using it.

----------


## kingpug

Extremely harsh comparing this with tMorph when the latter was around for a very long time and this is a few weeks old, plus one was coded completely differently and this is having to code a morph in a new way.

Sure it isn't perfect but right now the guy just needs to focus on the basics, that's a working morph that is persistent before adding too many of the ease of use features, you work on the core first then add features later on.

I'm wondering how other people can use the new version yet with me it crashes instantly.

----------


## Troyse22

> Extremely harsh comparing this with tMorph when the latter was around for a very long time and this is a few weeks old, plus one was coded completely differently and this is having to code a morph in a new way.
> 
> Sure it isn't perfect but right now the guy just needs to focus on the basics, that's a working morph that is persistent before adding too many of the ease of use features, you work on the core first then add features later on.
> 
> I'm wondering how other people can use the new version yet with me it crashes instantly.



I'm really not trying to be overly harsh, it was more of a short review for those expecting this to essentially be Tmorph 2.0

I'm just being honest, like I said, it's a cool program with potential, but right now there's severe problems, or potentially banworthy problems (the bonus honor thing like I said) and it's possible that unlike me, others might not catch this mistake, mistakingly gain bonus honor and get banned as result.

The honor thing is something that needs an IMMEDIATE fix, if you're not going to fix it, take the program down or tell others not to touch it until the program is fixed. Morphing is not something blizzard (evidently) has a problem with, but gaining unapproved bonus honor via third party programs is DEFINITELY a ban-worthy thing.

And don't get me wrong, I do appreciate the work Darklinux has put in, i'm sure it took a great deal of his time and effort (that he's not being paid for mind you) to create a mostly working program for widespread use. I don't believe he has ill intentions, it's a bug, but he needs to correct it ASAP.

----------


## nathan6969

Hello it doenst work for me.... It says Invalid WoW client whole the time, please...I miss Tmorph

----------


## nathan6969

same problem for me...

----------


## xxmixmaster

I can confirm that enchant doesnt work at all i dont know if its already reported.

----------


## kwakilo

> I can confirm that enchant doesnt work at all i dont know if its already reported.


try these: 16842752, 22806528

Numbers are not the same as old tmorph..

----------


## xxmixmaster

> try these: 16842752, 22806528
> 
> Numbers are not the same as old tmorph..


kay you rigtht then could you find me primal victory also and where i could find those?

----------


## DarkLinux

Small update, hope I fixed some problems.




> I can confirm that enchant doesnt work at all i dont know if its already reported.


I need to code a db lookup tool, you can always google around for wows raw db files and use a db viewer. Easier to just find someone in game with it and click copy and write it down.




> Hello it doenst work for me.... It says Invalid WoW client whole the time, please...I miss Tmorph


What version of wow does it show on the login screen?




> Very excited to try this out when I get on today! 
> Do you have any plans to implement the alt-clicking that tmorph had to apply item morphs e.g., opening the appearance tab to click on things or through like mogit?


I hope to have that one day, I really like the idea.




> Edit the post, it still crashes for me.


I think this has been fixed, please keep me updated.

----------


## firepaw74

Sadly it's still not persistent with morphing when changing zones/using teleport. Also do you have some progress with Arctium client?

----------


## fred2923

Can't download again because of virus threat

----------


## kingpug

Aye it isn't persistent for me either, changes back everytime you load a dungeon etc and I can't change into noggenfogger anymore since 1.07, putting the code into character makes me white with shoulderpads and putting it into race makes my game crash.

I'm no coder but can you make it work on keybinds and saved variables? again I have no clue but I would assume the less done in-game the less chance of getting caught so maybe putting in our morph then being able to save it to desktop and to load that and hit our keybind to morph, then everytime we lose the morph aka dungeons/teleports we only have to hit a button.

----------


## Troyse22

If you guys are having problems due to virus warning

Go into Windows Defender and exclude file type ".exe" and it'll work fine.

----------


## zenkizenki

I have a suggestion ：○
You can set a save function 
Macro commands like WOW 
Every time you open the program, you can easily change the saved scheme as long as it's like MOGIT.

----------


## xxmixmaster

> I have a suggestion ：○
> You can set a save function 
> Macro commands like WOW 
> Every time you open the program, you can easily change the saved scheme as long as it's like MOGIT.


Maybe a save function which reads from a txt or xml file and add a dropbox in the app to load what you saved.

----------


## DarkLinux

> Aye it isn't persistent for me either, changes back everytime you load a dungeon etc and I can't change into noggenfogger anymore since 1.07, putting the code into character makes me white with shoulderpads and putting it into race makes my game crash.
> 
> I'm no coder but can you make it work on keybinds and saved variables? again I have no clue but I would assume the less done in-game the less chance of getting caught so maybe putting in our morph then being able to save it to desktop and to load that and hit our keybind to morph, then everytime we lose the morph aka dungeons/teleports we only have to hit a button.


I have updated the patch notes, the test was for shapeshifting, and not loading screens. 
I'll also do some testing and see why your character goes white, what is the id your using?
I would like to have it working with loading screens but as a temp fix could add a hotkey.




> Sadly it's still not persistent with morphing when changing zones/using teleport. Also do you have some progress with Arctium client?


I hope to take a look at Arctium client this weekend.




> Maybe a save function which reads from a txt or xml file and add a dropbox in the app to load what you saved.





> I have a suggestion ：○
> You can set a save function 
> Macro commands like WOW 
> Every time you open the program, you can easily change the saved scheme as long as it's like MOGIT.


I am going to add such things soon, but currentl working on some core functions.

----------


## Troyse22

Noticed you fixed the cross-faction morphing chat (can now talk to your faction while morphed as a member of the opposing faction)

Well done, once the druid shifting bugs are fleshed out, i'll be using this pretty much permanently for race morphing only.

So you can better find and eliminate these bugs, i'll point out a specific example that happened not 30 minutes ago.

I was shifting in and out of cat from displacer beast fine, then one time when I used displacer beast and swiftmended on the next global, I turned into a pure white cat three times as large as regular cat form and could cast in this form.

I'm impressed with the progress you're making so fast though, keep it up.

----------


## doityourself

It;s weird that it's not working with my launcher. I do some stuff like a remap, etc. but this should not affect your stuff?

----------


## DarkLinux

I'm reading base + 0x129D588 and comparing it to "7.3.5.26124". Guess I should add some more error checking.

----------


## culino2

> I'm reading base + 0x129D588 and comparing it to "7.3.5.26124". Guess I should add some more error checking.


Maybe read the version info from the exe file? This is how I did it in the past, no offsets required at all.

----------


## nicrmp

Sorry if you've already answered this, but how do you turn an item into its mythic version and morph your weapon into one of the different artifact skins since it's the same item id? 
Also how do you get mount id's? Way to used to tmorph at this point i guess displayid and item id didn't do much for me xd
Keep up the good work!

----------


## Jackieepls

Hey, I noticed when using the morph while in Bear form, it randomly changes back to the original bear form after 1 combat rotation, but stays morphed when switching to the Human form. And sometimes you get morphed as a bigger and pure white version of the Bear.

Thank you very much for this tool. I cant wait for updates  :Smile:

----------


## Niclas Vang

Will you be looking at a "fix" for teleporting resetting morph? .. By far the most missed feature in here

----------


## Iblameyou

> Hey, I noticed when using the morph while in Bear form, it randomly changes back to the original bear form after 1 combat rotation, but stays morphed when switching to the Human form. And sometimes you get morphed as a bigger and pure white version of the Bear.
> 
> Thank you very much for this tool. I cant wait for updates


Yepp, got the exact same problem, really excited about a new morph program for legion! Good job and thank you! Hope you can solve the random "resets"

Edit: Is the forms on druid for me too :P

----------


## random1840

This cool morpher is very useable now though it has several bugs. Thank you and Looking forward to your next update.

----------


## UwishxCant

Would love to try out this morpher, when i launch my wow says im on 7.3.5.26124, but your morpher says im on 7.3.5.25996

Any ideas?

----------


## DarkLinux

> Would love to try out this morpher, when i launch my wow says im on 7.3.5.26124, but your morpher says im on 7.3.5.25996
> 
> Any ideas?


Are you getting Invalid Wow client (7.3.5.25996)? Download the update (1.0.9)?

----------


## kingpug

> Are you getting Invalid Wow client (7.3.5.25996)? Download the update (1.0.9)?


Forgot you asked what code I used that didn't work, it was mainly 7550 but have tried other variants of noggenfogger that are all giving me the same result, it used to work in previous versions up until 0.8 I believe but doesn't now, not sure what changed.

Cheers.

----------


## UwishxCant

> Are you getting Invalid Wow client (7.3.5.25996)? Download the update (1.0.9)?


downloaded 1.0.9 and made sure my wow client was up to date (wouldnt be able to play if it wasn't)

Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## DarkLinux

> downloaded 1.0.9 and made sure my wow client was up to date (wouldnt be able to play if it wasn't)
> 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet


That's the old client, it's not 1.0.9. Guess I should rename the exe.

----------


## UwishxCant

> That's the old client, it's not 1.0.9. Guess I should rename the exe.


Interesting, i got it to work. I thought I had 1.0.9, I clicked the link you had at the top of the post and it downloaded 1.0.6 its working now though.

----------


## xxmixmaster

How does the permanent morph is going you think we will have it soon?

----------


## Columbo_

> Does anyone know the enchant IDs for Glorious Tyranny,Demonic and Primal Victory ? 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Glorious Tyranny ID: 16842752
Demonic Tyranny ID: 22806528
Primal Victory ID : 20512768

----------


## lululalaland

> Glorious Tyranny ID: 16842752
> Demonic Tyranny ID: 22806528
> Primal Victory ID : 20512768


Where did you look it up though ?

----------


## fred2923

When's the next update coming out?

----------


## Columbo_

> Where did you look it up though ?


I looked for players with illusion and i click "copy" in Lucid Morph.
Wowhead and anothers not working for illusion ID.

----------


## Niclas Vang

> *Info:*
> Bug List:
> 
> Loading screen reset
> mounts not working
> toggle gender not working
> in-game commands
> Pet morpher
> Clearing morphed items (just put 1 to clear an item)
> ...


I've asked about teleporting resetting (loading screen reset) a couple times, but didn't see a reply (Sorry, if I missed it) and just now saw it in the bug list.
Is this something that you're looking into and if it is, do you have any idea when you'll find a "fix" for it?

If that's not your "main concern" atm, would you mind sharing with us what is and perhaps an ETA on next update?

----------


## notimportantlol

First off, thanks for this. Been really missing a tool like this since tMorph ripped.
Do you have any plans to the support the Arctium WoW launcher? (this launcher gives custom file support)

A scale feature would also really be appreciated.

----------


## DarkLinux

I hope to have an update out tonight or tomorrow. Should have a temp fix for loading screens. Then I'll start working on bugs/requests.

----------


## stefmao

hello there and thanks for the program.
Can u please tell me how do i change my mount ? ( i ve tried the display id from wowhead source page but it doesnt seem to work)

Thanks in advance!

----------


## TheBelgiumPope

Firstly thanks a lot for introducing this, since tmorph left WoW hasn't been the same and this makes me very happy to see being developed so thank you so much.

Some sugestions- 
"save" button!

Align character model IDs to those of tmorph, i remember my tmorph model .7550, which was a skeleton that was pretty cool and i'd like to use that if possible!

Enable ALT LEFT CLICK on any item to morph it (like tmorph used to do, not sure if you can still do this with the new gateway)

Enable user chat inputs (like in tmorph but again, i don't know if this is possible anymore, .morph (x), item (x) etc)

Overall a great program and i really thank you so much for creating this. The PvP community in particular will embrace this.

----------


## lululalaland

@Darklinux 
May i suggest making spell animation morphs next ? 
Ofc I dont know how you go about doing these morph in the first place ... perhaps its a lot more difficult for spells... however I would highly appreciate it if you could somehow achieve it.

----------


## DarkLinux

Small update, please post all bugs  :Big Grin: 




> hello there and thanks for the program.
> Can u please tell me how do i change my mount ? ( i ve tried the display id from wowhead source page but it doesnt seem to work)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Going to take a look at that soon. It's near the top on my list.





> Firstly thanks a lot for introducing this, since tmorph left WoW hasn't been the same and this makes me very happy to see being developed so thank you so much.
> 
> Some sugestions- 
> "save" button!
> 
> Align character model IDs to those of tmorph, i remember my tmorph model .7550, which was a skeleton that was pretty cool and i'd like to use that if possible!
> 
> Enable ALT LEFT CLICK on any item to morph it (like tmorph used to do, not sure if you can still do this with the new gateway)
> 
> ...


Going to try and fix that skeleton bug for the next update. 




> @Darklinux 
> May i suggest making spell animation morphs next ? 
> Ofc I dont know how you go about doing these morph in the first place ... perhaps its a lot more difficult for spells... however I would highly appreciate it if you could somehow achieve it.


I have an idea, but it's not the best way, so I'll need to revers more.

---edit 

For the skeleton bug, just set race to 0 and character to 7550.

----------


## jinglesy

@darklinux
the latest update looks broken when i tried it. my character is completely naked now when i input values except for the headpiece and weapon.
i tested putting the shoulder item id into different boxes and it turned up when i put it in another one of the ID boxes instead of the shoulder ID box.

the gloves also seem to never appear no matter which box i put the ID values for gloves. it ends up looking like bracers instead.
1.0.9 works fine if i do it normally, but the latest update doesn't... am i doing something wrong?

---edit

when you inspect gear or other items, the inspection window shows the character using morphed items normally but on the character itself in-game she's naked.

----------


## DarkLinux

> @darklinux
> the latest update looks broken when i tried it. my character is completely naked now when i input values except for the headpiece and weapon.
> i tested putting the shoulder item id into different boxes and it turned up when i put it in another one of the ID boxes instead of the shoulder ID box.
> 
> the gloves also seem to never appear no matter which box i put the ID values for gloves. it ends up looking like bracers instead.
> 1.0.9 works fine if i do it normally, but the latest update doesn't... am i doing something wrong?
> 
> ---edit
> 
> when you inspect gear or other items, the inspection window shows the character using morphed items normally but on the character itself in-game she's naked.


I'll add a GetCurrentPlayer button, if you leave it blank the item will be removed. Not that helpful if you want to change 1 item. I'll look into gloves.

---edit

Ya looks like everything is broken XD

----------


## jinglesy

here i took an ss. i copied my character first then filled out the values so the right side would not be blank.
also shows the shirt and shoulder issue for me.

----------


## DarkLinux

Another small update XD Thanks to @jinglesy for posting that textbox bug.
Also added a "me" button, this copies your current character, this is needed if you want to make any changes. If you only change 1 item it will remove all gear.


textbox looks to be working, as well as the "me" button.

I guess I should add a backup button that will save your default armor.

----------


## xxmixmaster

There is still a bug that make char fully naked do you know that?
e.g I just added weapon and enchant morph and my char went fully naked

----------


## DarkLinux

> There is still a bug that make char fully naked do you know that?
> e.g I just added weapon and enchant morph and my char went fully naked


Did you press the "me" button b4 you changed your weapon? You cant leave textbox blank anymore, it changed in the last update. What you see in the textbox is what you will get in game.

----------


## random1840

Thank you for you work. Really appreciate the fast update. Got a question for the latest version: if I cant leave the boxes blank, how is the CLEAR button going to work? This troubles me a little. Hoping there is going to be another solution for this and still looking forward to the save/favourite list.

----------


## DarkLinux

> Thank you for you work. Really appreciate the fast update. Got a question for the latest version: if I cant leave the boxes blank, how is the CLEAR button going to work? This troubles me a little. Hoping there is going to be another solution for this and still looking forward to the save/favourite list.


That's why I'm thinking I'll need a "backup" button. Then you can create a temp save point. Would replace "clear" in a way.

----------


## DarkLinux

Another small update (1.0.13), should be more stable now. It was completely bugged for female characters. Thanks to @TopNotchCarry for reporting that bug over and over until I fixed it XD

--edit

Switching character to a new level 1 will have the same old switching characters bug. Just relog as soon as you load in.

--edit

Still looks to be bugged for some players. Looking into it.

----------


## cdetnawnuieag

Noticed a few streamers using this, decided to try it myself. It's not effecting the game itself in terms of cheating, so I don't think players would be banned for using it. However, like someone said, they'll be looking to patch this as soon as they possibly can, in an effort to keep people paying for race/customization services in the shop. 

I'll donate a bit if this lasts longer than a month to be honest, it's amazing that you're able to do this. It doesn't hurt the game, and it lets me play male undead while remaining blood elf for the racials. 

Also, sometime down the line when you get the bugs worked out, how possible is it to add title morphs (a tmorph ability)? I liked to prank certain people that didn't know about tmorph, taking a SS of a Scarab Lord title/mount equipped. I hope I don't sound demanding, as I know you're doing it for free.

----------


## random1840

1.0.13 seems a little bit too much persistent. When log out to choose another character, it's still morphed.

----------


## DarkLinux

> 1.0.13 seems a little bit too much persistent. When log out to choose another character, it's still morphed.


I guess I could fix that.

----------


## Trapgodx

ETA on mount fix? 
Also any future updates for Titles?  :Cool:

----------


## Kleas

Is this work on WoW 3.3.5?

----------


## Niclas Vang

> 1.0.13 seems a little bit too much persistent. When log out to choose another character, it's still morphed.


+1

I realise you already responded to this, just pointing out that this is very annoying. Not a deal breaker though, still love this program

----------


## idiotsign

Do you plan to add druid form morphs? display and race doesnt change feral or boomyform

----------


## Omateo

Hello! It is possible to make that only the race is changed, with the current transmission. When I change the value of the race and leave the rest of the fields empty, the character becomes naked!

----------


## itachiu37

First of all, thank you for this tool! I missed Tmorph since 7.3 came out, and this works great in its place, however, since the last update, I seem to have a problem. 

Normally, I play with my character naked, until I find a suitable transmog for it, and even though I only tick my armor slots to be invisible, it also renders my weapons invisible. Why is this happening?

----------


## DarkLinux

> +1
> 
> I realise you already responded to this, just pointing out that this is very annoying. Not a deal breaker though, still love this program


Should be fixed in the next update.




> Do you plan to add druid form morphs? display and race doesnt change feral or boomyform


Added a filter for shapeshifting, but running into a small problem with loading screens.




> Hello! It is possible to make that only the race is changed, with the current transmission. When I change the value of the race and leave the rest of the fields empty, the character becomes naked!


Click the "ME" button 1st, then set the race id to whatever you want.

----------


## Cretosx

> Should be fixed in the next update.
> 
> 
> Added a filter for shapeshifting, but running into a small problem with loading screens.
> 
> 
> Click the "ME" button 1st, then set the race id to whatever you want.


Have there been any bans as of yet?

----------


## Omateo

> Click the "ME" button 1st, then set the race id to whatever you want.


Thank you!!!!

----------


## Nezzeb

Is there any word on if this has been fixed to work with the Arctium launcher? Having to choose between the two just means I'm not playing at all. XD

----------


## kaya5411

is there a save function or something? I have to manually type it each time  :Frown:

----------


## stange1337

great program, but changing face, hairstyles etc. and mount isnt working, hope youll fix that next update
nonetheless great work, mate

----------


## terryna

Thanks Darklinux, it's working great!

----------


## bonechene

> is there a save function or something? I have to manually type it each time


There's a backup button which saves it and then restore which applies that backup. But that only works while it's open.

----------


## 8080598

dx9 not working，plz fix it

----------


## lululalaland

> dx9 not working，plz fix it


just use dx11 lul

----------


## Niclas Vang

Is it possible to do a straight up "reset" button, instead of making relogging reset it? (If that's what you're working on)

And do you have any idea when you'll throw a new update out? (no rush, just curious)

----------


## dogdan

hello after dh meta all change go back what i can do?

----------


## RedridgeBrute

Can this be used to morph into NPC models?

For instance, if someone wanted to play using the model of Arthas, Illidan, Hogger, etc. instead of using a player race, is there a way to do that using this program?

----------


## TheBelgiumPope

> Can this be used to morph into NPC models?
> 
> For instance, if someone wanted to play using the model of Arthas, Illidan, Hogger, etc. instead of using a player race, is there a way to do that using this program?




"Character"

----------


## DarkLinux

> dx9 not working，plz fix it


Only works with dx11 sorry. I think they will be dropping support for x86 and dx9 soon anyways.




> Is it possible to do a straight up "reset" button, instead of making relogging reset it? (If that's what you're working on)
> 
> And do you have any idea when you'll throw a new update out? (no rush, just curious)


That's why I added a backup and reset button. I hope later today.




> hello after dh meta all change go back what i can do?


Thank you for the information, unfortunately, my wow sub has ended so it's a little hard to work on it currently.




> Can this be used to morph into NPC models?
> 
> For instance, if someone wanted to play using the model of Arthas, Illidan, Hogger, etc. instead of using a player race, is there a way to do that using this program?


You can look up the npc on wowhead and search for displayid, then set the character to that id and you will need to set the race id to 0. I will add a copy npc soon.

----------


## Keelval

> //Conversion for tmorph users, ie .item 9 22423


i write for example *.item 3 33464* for Shoulder in chat and nothing happens o.O

----------


## Desara

Hello there! Thank you for making a morpher after tmorph has all but been discontinued. I have to ask, is there a way to morph artifact skins onto our weapons?

----------


## dogdan

Hello add pls nm/hm/mm models for weapon like on set(1,2,3)

----------


## Axegarlic

So far is working!  :Big Grin: 

Only thing which you might already know is the funtionen to change face and skin colour and so on  :Smile:

----------


## Tyrande0843

this is great, i hope this can grow to replace tmorph and allow spell morph as well

----------


## Axegarlic

> So far is working! 
> 
> Only thing which you might already know is the funtionen to change face and skin colour and so on




Oh shit i just looked and i miss spelled sorry!

I ment 
The race funtion to change work!

The gender funtion work!

The armor funtion work!

What is not working:
To change skin colour, head and so on ^^

----------


## empty_skillz

its great but theres 1 major flaw, or well 2.

Sometimes it blocks you from being able to chat (you dont know that language) & sometimes you cant use faction mounts.

else its 10/10 program.

v1.0.13 [7.3.5.26124]

----------


## Keelval

how i can use .item x xxxxx ? 
when i use in say chat .item slot and ID, he say this and not morh

----------


## Slowsiph

Anywhere we can donate to help with development? I'm sure there are plenty of people who wouldn't mind helping with your sub fee and such.

----------


## Sh0cKxWaV3

This has surely been asked before but i am asking anyways, sorry.

Is there any way right now to save Sets? The Copy and Save buttons only work for a temporary use, not for a new PC start.

----------


## empty_skillz

> This has surely been asked before but i am asking anyways, sorry.
> 
> Is there any way right now to save Sets? The Copy and Save buttons only work for a temporary use, not for a new PC start.


it should not be to hard to make the program save sets you want to a file and load on demand, probably whats coming next.

----------


## Niclas Vang

Any news Linux?

Did you hit a wall with programming or are you too busy with other things?

Sup =)

----------


## xaroc

> Any news Linux?
> 
> Did you hit a wall with programming or are you too busy with other things?
> 
> Sup =)


Did something happen? I'd really like my old models back.

----------


## stange1337

apparently there was an mini update today, the program wont work (invalid wow client)

----------


## porkchopdoritos

Or they just released an update?

----------


## Exeonz

_Getting old animations back would be amazing. Also Tmorph had feature where you could create appearance set ingame and ALT + Left click to apply it on your character, would be cool to have that since it's tedious having to type or copy / paste code each time._

----------


## Mentallydeficient

This thread is about Lucid morph, not OldModelMorph, it's not "on topic" to talk about old models if it's not relevant to Lucid Morph, make your own thread where you can talk about it.

----------


## random1840

Hello, Darklinux. Any plan to make this program up to date? You've no idea how many people would very much appreciate it if you can keep up your good work! I check this thread very day and hope you would surprise me with a new update!

----------


## UwishxCant

Are we going to get an update?

----------


## deepblack

Could we get an update, please? Just got back to the game and Id like to try it!

----------


## empty_skillz

has he said anything regarding this program? seeing its showcased in his signature i dont think he has abandoned it yet anyway.

----------


## Slowsiph

Will sell body for update.

----------


## Keelval

4 months before release of bfa
there will be no update

----------


## itachiu37

> 4 months before release of bfa
> there will be no update


That's just lazy.

----------


## Niclas Vang

He said 2 weeks ago (previous page) that he was hoping to have an updatet out later that day .. Pretty weird.

Hopefully nothing funky (Ye, I said that) is going on

----------


## random1840

Can we plz get an update? Can't play wow without this, plz

----------


## Ikkarus

@DarkLinux ma'men! 

How you doing?

Could you plz take a look here and help us with this update?

Thanks to Lucid Morph i've discovered that I don't like the Nightbourne model on warriors.

I wish I could use your program a little more to see if i'm really going to take the time to level an Allied Race to 110.

----------


## Niclas Vang

> @DarkLinux ma'men! 
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> Could you plz take a look here and help us with this update?
> 
> Thanks to Lucid Morph i've discovered that I don't like the Nightbourne model on warriors.
> 
> I wish I could use your program a little more to see if i'm really going to take the time to level an Allied Race to 110.


As an alternative you can make a class trial - I did that to see casting animations

But ye, I'd obviously also love to see an update on this for many more reasons

----------


## empty_skillz

he has been gone for 7days so perhaps he either quit ownedcore or took a vacation or a dark fate took him  :Frown:

----------


## DarkLinux

Back from the dead, was really sick the last 2 weeks. Going to take a look at wow later today, I hope to have an update out if not much has changed.

----------


## Mentallydeficient

> Back from the dead, was really sick the last 2 week. Going to take a look at wow later today, I hope to have an update out if not much has changed.


Welcome back & happy to hear ure recovering!

----------


## Slowsiph

Yay! Welcome back!

----------


## johanjand

Needs an update.

----------


## random1840

Glad to hear that you're well and back. Very excited about the coming update!

----------


## deepblack

> Back from the dead, was really sick the last 2 weeks. Going to take a look at wow later today, I hope to have an update out if not much has changed.


Hope you are better.

----------


## DarkLinux

Small update,



```
1.0.14

```

Something could be bugged, was working on some new things but then I got sick.

Also, I'll write out how to use the new "Filter" option soon. Still buggy, but allows shapeshifting forms to morph. (ie, night elf druids [29405] -> [66782])

----------


## random1840

> Small update,
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 1.0.14
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


So excited about this new update, thank you! Don't know how to use the new Filter feature, but seems FUN!

----------


## Exhausted

Thank You for the update <3

But on my DH when I open the program press "morph" I cannot double jump and glide anymore.

----------


## deepblack

> Small update,
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 1.0.14
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Hello and thanks for update. Skin, Hair Color, Hair and Face options arent working for me.

----------


## DarkLinux

Fixed skin color, hair color, face, ... options. As for DH, I'll need to get an account going to test. Don't know when that will be...



```
1.0.15

```

----------


## johanjand

Mounts arent working for me, using displayid from page source in wowhead.

----------


## DarkLinux

> Mounts arent working for me, using displayid from page source in wowhead.


Mounts don't work yet, still can't get them to work  :Frown:

----------


## alleycatt

Please try to get this working with arctium client  :Frown:  

**edit** It i actually working with Arctium i was using an older version.

----------


## Exeonz

Is it possible to add ingame appearance change feature? Tmorph had feature where you could create appearance set ingame and ALT + Left click to apply it on your character, would be cool to have that since it's tedious having to type or copy / paste code each time.

----------


## tolex912

Love your work! I am so happy you made an update. Also, amazing that the previous morph goes off when you change character!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Exeonz

If you morph into opposite faction during mercenary mode it morphs you back upon entering combat.

----------


## Exeonz

Can't double jump and glide as DH when program is running, weird bug.

----------


## Legendenbalu

Why is my character naked as soon as i click morph??

----------


## Exeonz

> Why is my character naked as soon as i click morph??


You have to click 'Me' first and then put in weapon id or whatever you want morphed.

----------


## DarkLinux

Small update, the account I was using to test on ran out of game time about 3 or 4 weeks ago, but now I dont feel safe debugging the game on an account on the same battle net as my main. So to fix the DH problem and things like mounts I'll need to get a new account. If anyone is willing to chip in or has an account (that could get banned) hit me up.

----------


## johanjand

Is there any way to have the blazing wings toy on permenently?

----------


## levon

Hi, how do I use the morpher using the display IDs please? it's not like tmorph so I can't use .morph 3443 for example, so how do I use the morpher?

----------


## Legendenbalu

I?m a n811 DH, as soon as i morph to female b11, i can?t double jump anymore, can u guys tell me a fix?

----------


## Vazyx

Hey ty for the program

----------


## stormpeaks66

> Hey, i would like to report a bug hahaha, Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> otherwise great program!


I would strongly advise to remove that image as we can see your in game name

----------


## Vazyx

> I would strongly advise to remove that image as we can see your in game name


Oh, really? You think people will report me?

Thanks for your concern anyhow!

----------


## DarkLinux

> Is there any way to have the blazing wings toy on permenently?


I'll look into that, never tested using toys b4.




> Hi, how do I use the morpher using the display IDs please? it's not like tmorph so I can't use .morph 3443 for example, so how do I use the morpher?


I guess I'll make a video...




> I?m a n811 DH, as soon as i morph to female b11, i can?t double jump anymore, can u guys tell me a fix?


Would love to fix it, I just dont have an account atm to test on.




> Hey, i would like to report a bug hahaha, Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> otherwise great program!


I am having a hard time recreating this bug, has something to do with my reset hook. Does not look good XD




> I would strongly advise to remove that image as we can see your in game name


Ya, not the best idea. Blizz had not banned anyone, but I think you still need to be hush hush about it.

----------


## techeac

Just came to say that if you have Hyper-V installed on windows 10 pro it won't let you run the app.

It'll give you an error stating you can't run the app on a virtual machine... even though youre on regular windows.

----------


## DarkLinux

> Just came to say that if you have Hyper-V installed on windows 10 pro it won't let you run the app.
> 
> It'll give you an error stating you can't run the app on a virtual machine... even though youre on regular windows.


I guess I can disable that, not really needed.

----------


## dethbringer1975

Can I be banned for using this program? I'm afraid

----------


## DarkLinux

> Can I be banned for using this program? I'm afraid


Its on the 1st page,




> *Info:*
> Warning - This software violates Blizzards EULA. Use of this software can result in the closure of your account.No bans have been reported as of 4/25/2018

----------


## Mentallydeficient

Works flawlessly, would love to see spell morphing introduced aswell!

Keep up the great work DL

----------


## DarkLinux

> Works flawlessly, would love to see spell morphing introduced aswell!
> 
> Keep up the great work DL


I wish it did, starting to go a little crazy fixing one bug. Shapeshifting is bugged but if you change into something that is not a character model it works.

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Wow long sought something similar for druid forms

----------


## DarkLinux

Found a nice list that should help some people,
NPC ID -> Display IDs as of 7.2.5.24330 . GitHub

----------


## johanjand

In tmorph you could do .spell <spell id> <blazing wing spell id> so you can replace a spells animation/look.

----------


## bansil

Having problems with this tool, when I try to change my race it says I'm running the invalid WoW client. I am running it as administrator btw.

----------


## Enuma

> I wish it did, starting to go a little crazy fixing one bug. Shapeshifting is bugged but if you change into something that is not a character model it works.



Not sure did you have success with druids forms or not as im currently not subbed.

As much as i talked with tMorph Dev about it, from what i noticed (and he agreed with) artifact form look is applied on top of the basic form.
While you were able to morph basic form via addon script, it would be simply overwritten by artifact form, something like base form < your morph < artifact forms.

This was easily tested tbh, morph addon scrip works just fine before you get your artifact weapons (i was able to morph my kitty into a lion (Sambas NPC) and druid bear into white mob bear (without armor). 
As soon as i got my artifacts addon simply stopped working.

I guess it would be far easier to fix into BfA since, as far as i know, artifact looks are gone, thus additional morph layer that they applied.

----------


## CAKEBOOST

For a long time i did not use tmorph, gonna test it, thx btw.

----------


## razerre01

hello darklinux already thank you for this software, I would like to know how to have the skin (the tower of the mages for example a prodigious weapon)
On tmorph gives his .item 16 128403 31 but there is no box next to return on the 31

----------


## jebaitedlul

Hey, just wanted to thank you for your work. I'm really glad something similar to tmorph is finally uploaded, works like a charm for me. The only issue I came across is the druid form shifting, but I'm sure you're well aware of that. Anyway thank you again and goodluck.

----------


## random1840

So happy to hear that you're working on BFA morphing. Really like your work. BTW, still i'm still wondering what the FILTER button is used for.

----------


## NeedMorphz

Would be Really nice if i can use the Different Artifact Weapon Skins. 
currently you can only have the base Artifact Weapon skin even if you put the ID's of the Hidden or mage tower skins for example. 
also notice some Heroic/Mythic weapon variations cant be used also (like the Swords from Hellfire Citadel). 
i love the Morpher, but i barely use it since the Gear can look amazing, but the Weapons just throw it off since i am limited to base artifact weapon skins, or normal raid weapon skins.

----------


## jwjeong93

can i change character's size? like scale in tmorph.

----------


## DarkLinux

> can i change character's size? like scale in tmorph.


Size is too risky, I don't want to support anything that the client cant do already. I should really only support armor and weapons as Blizz could take action if they think its cutting into their race/faction/appearance changes + mount store sales.

----------


## deepblack

> Size is too risky, I don't want to support anything that the client cant do already. I should really only support armor and weapons as Blizz could take action if they think its cutting into their race/faction/appearance changes + mount store sales.


Most people dont use any third party program. "Normies" never heard of something like tmorph. Too few uses this to impact race/faction sales.

----------


## DarkLinux

Should have something out later today.

----------


## Leonardsson97

> Would be Really nice if i can use the Different Artifact Weapon Skins. 
> currently you can only have the base Artifact Weapon skin even if you put the ID's of the Hidden or mage tower skins for example. 
> also notice some Heroic/Mythic weapon variations cant be used also (like the Swords from Hellfire Citadel). 
> i love the Morpher, but i barely use it since the Gear can look amazing, but the Weapons just throw it off since i am limited to base artifact weapon skins, or normal raid weapon skins.


I agree, would be nice to be able to have the box next to the weapon to decide if you want it Normal / Heroic / Mythic like the armour pieces allow you to.

Other than that, loving this so far. Really impressed and much love <3

----------


## porkchopdoritos

> I agree, would be nice to be able to have the box next to the weapon to decide if you want it Normal / Heroic / Mythic like the armour pieces allow you to.
> 
> Other than that, loving this so far. Really impressed and much love <3


For armor, you can put 1-3 in the box next to the slot to change it to normal, heroic or mythic. As for arttifact weapons, change the MH/OH enchant to like 23 for example. Just like with tmorph.

----------


## DarkLinux

BFA test if anyone has access.




> *1.0.16 BFA BETA*
> BFA Beta Test
> *SHA512:* 0498bb17142b1ab5c32fef0edd6a11fc72d67cd37ce65a3e66993289ecab0aad391637998124669d 923719c0d9ab0b18ccb7a936ed793a4fc54793c9698bd579
> *Link:* LucidMorph - 1.0.16 [8.0.1.26557]

----------


## RedneckRudolf

Great job at making a new morphing tool,I know alot of us were waiting for a new one since T-Morph.

I just have one question and not sure how far you looked into it.
But I wanted to morph my Druid Bearform into one of the artifact appearance forms ,so I looked for the Displayid and it does work if you put race to 0 and the ID in the character line.
But whenever I switch to normal form I'm still the chosen artifact bearform (that I don't mind that much) but when i switch back to Bearform I just change into the old default bearform and I have to click 'Morph" again to change it.
Again,not sure if this issue is known but i read almost all the posts and I can't really find an answer.

But keep up the good job!

----------


## Swopz

Keep getting WoW errors on Beta

----------


## DarkLinux

> Great job at making a new morphing tool,I know alot of us were waiting for a new one since T-Morph.
> 
> I just have one question and not sure how far you looked into it.
> But I wanted to morph my Druid Bearform into one of the artifact appearance forms ,so I looked for the Displayid and it does work if you put race to 0 and the ID in the character line.
> But whenever I switch to normal form I'm still the chosen artifact bearform (that I don't mind that much) but when i switch back to Bearform I just change into the old default bearform and I have to click 'Morph" again to change it.
> Again,not sure if this issue is known but i read almost all the posts and I can't really find an answer.
> 
> But keep up the good job!


1] Shapeshift info what you want to morph
2] Press the "Me" button
3] Copy the model id, or character id, don't remember what I called it
4] Press the "Filter" button
5] Paste the model id into the 1st box on the left
6] Paste an id like 66782 into the 1st box on the right
7] Shapeshit back into your normal form
8] Press "Me" again
9] Press "Morph"

Still really buggy, working on it atm.




> Keep getting WoW errors on Beta


Like the game crashes?

---- edit

Anyone have the latest chrraces.dbc file for BFA?

----------


## zenkizenki

Hello, DARKLINUX! can you add the command of deformation of hunter pets?

----------


## Swopz

> 1] Like the game crashes?


Yeah, everytime i press Morph the game crashes

----------


## Toksik

Hey dude, thanks for this and all the commitment.

I read a bit back where you replied to the DH issue, meta resetting your race.
You said you lack a sub to work on it, if that's still the case I can hook you up, if beta isn't sufficient to work on it.

Thanks again

E: I think it probably has to do with the fact that the Metamorphis Character ID's are race specific (?) The meta does update accordingly though.. (its red if you selected Belf through Tmorph)

----------


## CAKEBOOST

people say that it is not safe to use lucid morph , is it true or a myth? (one guy tell me, he get ban for one week from morph)

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

> people say that it is not safe to use lucid morph , is it true or a myth? (one guy tell me, he get ban for one week from morph)


Seems like a Myth. They wouldn't 1 week ban for something like this at all, since it would be considered a 3rd party program, they would have most likely have gotten a banwave all at the same time as well.

I've been using this for the past few weeks without any issues. No bans

----------


## spylegion

> people say that it is not safe to use lucid morph , is it true or a myth? (one guy tell me, he get ban for one week from morph)


Most likely myth. As the user above mentioned, they make banwaves, it's not based on random, if the program is flagged as detected, you along with other people will get banned on x date. I personally think that they've better things to worry about than just 3rd party morphing tool.

----------


## nagami

Thanks, it's working great!

----------


## mikeymike

source maybe? id like to have the 7.3.5.26365 hook.

----------


## taukittus

When can you fix the mount bug?

----------


## Printmagee

...............

----------


## empty_skillz

i used this program since* day 1 it came out, no bans and neither has any of my friends whom i recommended it to.*



would be cool to see this project extend to 1.12.1 with the new server from lightshope coming up next month. there are currently another morpher but that has multihack built into it so does not feel safe to use.

----------


## Illiphar

Figured it out. Hit "me" before you do anything else, then change the race ID.

----------


## emmy

Thanks again for this amazing program. I have a question that's been asked here before, but I am looking at a VoD on twitch right now of a streamer using the vanilla undead male casting animation *with* gear showing, and the only thing he says is "it's a program similar to tmorph" - which is from what I can tell only LucidMorph.. Is there an ID you can use to actually get those models back, or is it .anim/.skel editing involved?

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

> Thanks again for this amazing program. I have a question that's been asked here before, but I am looking at a VoD on twitch right now of a streamer using the vanilla undead male casting animation *with* gear showing, and the only thing he says is "it's a program similar to tmorph" - which is from what I can tell only LucidMorph.. Is there an ID you can use to actually get those models back, or is it .anim/.skel editing involved?


I think he might had been using Lucid Morph and also the Old Models from the Advanced Settings in WoW. The old models usually works on some models, but I believe Night Elf(?) and Blood Elf doesn't work.

The area you might want to look for the older models is in-game at System>Advanced under "Show New Character Models"

----------


## Illiphar

Currently getting an error - invalid wow client?

----------


## noober174

> Currently getting an error - invalid wow client?


There was a minor update, I suspect he'll probably put up a new link in a couple of days.

----------


## emmy

> I think he might had been using Lucid Morph and also the Old Models from the Advanced Settings in WoW. The old models usually works on some models, but I believe Night Elf(?) and Blood Elf doesn't work.
> 
> The area you might want to look for the older models is in-game at System>Advanced under "Show New Character Models"


the System-setting only changes the textures of your character, and has ever since Legion prepatch. He was using the actual old animations too and claimed it to be LucidMorph. :\

----------


## Exeonz

> the System-setting only changes the textures of your character, and has ever since Legion prepatch. He was using the actual old animations too and claimed it to be LucidMorph. :\


Very interesting. Can you tell us who this streamer is and do you have vod of him saying he's using LucidMorph for old undead animations? Would be very helpful as I myself been trying to get hold of old undead animations for 2 years now with no success.

----------


## emmy

Answer posted further down.

----------


## Angearl

> Twitch
> 
> His entire stream there is the original UD model. Notice how his arcane spells are all casted weirdly just like the noggenfogger elixir currently does.
> 
> Yesterday he said it's "a program like tMorph" but nothing more.. Somewhere 3-4 hours into his stream.


Some chinese youtuber managed to get the .m2 and .anim files if im not mistaken (sorry im not educated on how the wow file system and shit works) from wod and uploaded it, essentially getting the old undead model when you load the game with Arctium launcher. Sadly, it moves exactly like the noggenfogger skelleton does, with mismatched animations for some spells. I was using the arctium launcher to load those models in addition to lucid morph, and I believe if we could get a spell swap with this program we could "emulate" old model behaviour.

----------


## Exeonz

> Some chinese youtuber managed to get the .m2 and .anim files if im not mistaken (sorry im not educated on how the wow file system and shit works) from wod and uploaded it, essentially getting the old undead model when you load the game with Arctium launcher. Sadly, it moves exactly like the noggenfogger skelleton does, with mismatched animations for some spells. I was using the arctium launcher to load those models in addition to lucid morph, and I believe if we could get a spell swap with this program we could "emulate" old model behaviour.


Yes you could do some pretty crazy things with arctium launcher but it's very unstable and not viable in pvp since your game is gonna keep crashing (from my experience) and there's a higher chance of being banned for it.

----------


## Leonardsson97

Client got updated today, patiently waiting for an update. Love the work you're doing mate <3

----------


## DarkLinux

I'll update it tomorrow.

----------


## Dnzqt

> I'll update it tomorrow.


any recorded bans ?

----------


## Illiphar

> Twitch
> 
> His entire stream there is the original UD model. Notice how his arcane spells are all casted weirdly just like the noggenfogger elixir currently does.
> 
> Yesterday he said it's "a program like tMorph" but nothing more.. Somewhere 3-4 hours into his stream.


Wow that's Ziqo. He casts for blizzard and stuff in their arena tournaments. It's pretty wild he uses tmorph despite being in that type of position, and as a streamer.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> any recorded bans ?

----------


## Exeonz

> Twitch
> 
> His entire stream there is the original UD model. Notice how his arcane spells are all casted weirdly just like the noggenfogger elixir currently does.
> 
> Yesterday he said it's "a program like tMorph" but nothing more.. Somewhere 3-4 hours into his stream.


Had a long talk with him and he doesn't want to share the tool. He changed his story mid through first it was that a fan "gave" tmorph like program that was online and is not available anymore. Then after asking why he doesnt upload it he changed it to "oh it's lucidmorph and if you google for it you will easily find it" and some of his shitty audience is acting like its such an easy thing to do when they don't even know what lucidmorph is but if you literally google it you will find MY comment on THIS forum. He got mad at my buddy and perma'd him for pointing out his mistakes. So there you have it according to him "it's very easy to google it and find how to do it with lucidmorph" when the developer doesn't even know but after all he said I don't buy it. I'd say that he wrote the program himself and just lying just because he's too lazy to share it with public "I got the program and fuck the rest of you, gonna ban you for not acting like every other pleb in chat and asking about it, fuck the police btw"

----------


## Mentallydeficient

> Had a long talk with him and he doesn't want to share the tool. He changed his story mid through first it was that a fan "gave" tmorph like program that was online and is not available anymore. Then after asking why he doesnt upload it he changed it to "oh it's lucidmorph and if you google for it you will easily find it" and some of his shitty audience is acting like its such an easy thing to do when they don't even know what lucidmorph is but if you literally google it you will find MY comment on THIS forum. He got mad at my buddy and perma'd him for pointing out his mistakes. So there you have it according to him "it's very easy to google it and find how to do it with lucidmorph" when the developer doesn't even know but after all he said I don't buy it. I'd say that he wrote the program himself and just lying just because he's too lazy to share it with public "I got the program and fuck the rest of you, gonna ban you for not acting like every other pleb in chat and asking about it, fuck the police btw"


Old Model Files
Download that model, download the arctium client from Ownedcore. 
Launch wow with Arctium, then Lucid Morph like normally into Undead male and you'll have the old animations.

(I'm not to take credit for any of this, I found it by googling)

----------


## Angearl

> Had a long talk with him and he doesn't want to share the tool. He changed his story mid through first it was that a fan "gave" tmorph like program that was online and is not available anymore. Then after asking why he doesnt upload it he changed it to "oh it's lucidmorph and if you google for it you will easily find it" and some of his shitty audience is acting like its such an easy thing to do when they don't even know what lucidmorph is but if you literally google it you will find MY comment on THIS forum. He got mad at my buddy and perma'd him for pointing out his mistakes. So there you have it according to him "it's very easy to google it and find how to do it with lucidmorph" when the developer doesn't even know but after all he said I don't buy it. I'd say that he wrote the program himself and just lying just because he's too lazy to share it with public "I got the program and fuck the rest of you, gonna ban you for not acting like every other pleb in chat and asking about it, fuck the police btw"


Uploadfiles.io - character.rar paste it into wow root folder, launch with the arctium launcher, disable new models, you got your old undead, but with mismatched casting animations just like noggenfogger, and no available 3d armor. If lucid morph someday lets you swap spells maybe you can fix the casting animations.

----------


## rille124

Is it working for everyone now? Or has there been an update on wow, just says wrong version for me.

----------


## Denispurhonen

what is the safest way to use this,like what programs should i not be running at the same time or just any tips to make it the safest way to use.

----------


## Specks

> Uploadfiles.io - character.rar paste it into wow root folder, launch with the arctium launcher, disable new models, you got your old undead, but with mismatched casting animations just like noggenfogger, and no available 3d armor. If lucid morph someday lets you swap spells maybe you can fix the casting animations.


It appears he has all of the old models. From what I can tell on his stream, blood elf, tauren, humans etc are all old models. Do you know if there's a pack for all races/genders?

----------


## Angearl

> It appears he has all of the old models. From what I can tell on his stream, blood elf, tauren, humans etc are all old models. Do you know if there's a pack for all races/genders?


I dont think the chinese guy did all those races, he did blood elf and night elf but that's it, but he deleted the files so i dont have them, only ud male. Anyway probably someone on this forum can do the same thing, he took .m2 and .anim files from wod client and converted the format i believe? sorry i dont know the exact process but surely someone knows. I'd love old human female too.

----------


## mikeseN

nice programm <3 pls update

----------


## Denispurhonen

waiting for the update !

----------


## DarkLinux

> *1.0.17*
> WoW Update (7.3.5.26654)
> *SHA512:* 83c3a960c693b0ca2eb95aa25965ed535760214b8146f84b46e318db9c9aaf65e72082e06b5e7241 a17ebc502741c84effbc796bd085e13b0d126918f173a2de
> *Link:* LucidMorph - 1.0.17 [7.3.5.26654]


Sorry for the late update, depression is a bitch...

----------


## Denispurhonen

it crashes for me when i get to loading screen,also i cant encahnt glorious tyranny on weapon !

----------


## Printmagee

Forces for you bro.

----------


## Denispurhonen

Hey guys, could any 1 help me with this or if any 1 else is experiencing the same thing, every time i go and morph the gear on me and for example heartstone to stormwind it crashesh for me or any loading screen.

----------


## Printmagee

> it crashes for me when i get to loading screen,also i cant encahnt glorious tyranny on weapon !



Also with me

----------


## Niclas Vang

> Sorry for the late update, depression is a bitch...


Priorities man.
Take care of yourself, then you can take care of us, when that's sorted out (;

Also, I wouldn't consider this "late" at all

<3
________________________________________________________________________________ __________________

EDIT: I also seem to get game crashes whenever I use a portal (loading screen).

Not sure what's causing this, I only got a Error log the first time and I didn't really look at it (now the game just shuts down with no message)

----------


## Denispurhonen

Yeah same with me.

----------


## Broh

Hello,
Already bravos for the great work you do.

I just report a problem when the LucidMorph and Activate as soon as I pass a loading screen the game stops

Screenshot - f8395d605927b2f806cfd3f8c2a486b1 - Gyazo

Sorry for my english level ^^

----------


## Juhis

> try these: 16842752, 22806528
> 
> Numbers are not the same as old tmorph..


Yo where did you find these numbers, I'm looking for like a complete list or a website where I can check up IDs for certain enchants

----------


## seraphlight

> Sorry for the late update, depression is a bitch...


 :Frown:  So sorry to hear about your struggle. I know people on this thread don't say this often enough, but thank you thank you truly for making this tool. When TMorph went out the door, I was pretty bummed. Then I stumbled upon this thread and have been delighted ever since. Thank you DarkLinux for all your hard work on this morphing tool!!! <3

----------


## NLaredo

Is it possible to save multiple Morph settings? I have 4-5 sets I really like to switch between. Thanks!

----------


## Juhis

Anybody else crashes everytime they go in a loading screen?

----------


## DarkLinux

*1.0.18*
Fix a loading screen bug
*SHA512:* 357d340bb7b6fae48e93ca795e8fd403bf3f16e2dea306ed1be93c1fe59195af33357a7f01d43eb6 5bf77fa0aad5cf37e4ce36cc7171b58ce50728c036b7e5fe
*Link:* LucidMorph - 1.0.18 [7.3.5.26654]

Should be fixed, thanks for reporting that bug.

----------


## ayejaybee

Does anyone know where I can get a list of enchant codes/displayid for this program?

----------


## Denispurhonen

22806528 demonic tyranny
16842752 glorious tyranny
^
if some 1 still didnt figure out theres the enchants ppl are probably most looking for.

----------


## Broh

Thank you for the quick fix of the loading bug, continue like that you do a great job.

----------


## PowerCandy

Hey man! loving the program  :Smile: 
I wish u would add some Horns / tattoo etc options for DHs

----------


## Kaizuken

Best Tool ever  :Smile:

----------


## Denispurhonen

hey guys does any 1 know the magic rooster egg mount morph ?

----------


## seraphlight

Alright folks, so I put together a handy enchant code list. These mostly include the enchants you can cosmetically add through transmog (as well as some others I picked up through this thread).
Some are missing as well because I could not find them/have them unlocked on any of my toons....so if anyone has these codes please feel free to respond so we can keep this list updated. If you also see any enchants on this list that you know a code for please also feel free to reply so we can add. I want to get as many on this list as possible!!

Mark of Shadowmoon - 18677760
Mark of Blackrock - 18612224
Breath of Yulon - 22609920
Light of the Earth-Warder - 13959168
Sunfire - 10354688
Netherflame - 22544384
Coldlight - 1769472
Titanguard - 1900544
Beastslayer - 2031616
Crusader - 6750208
Berserking - 11665408
Battlemaster - 10420224
Striking - 2752512
Greater Spellpower - 11272192
Agility - 8192000
Mark of the Shattered Hand - 18743296
River's Song - 15532032
Dancing Steel - 15400960
Elemental Force - 15466496
Windsong - 16515072
Windwalk - 12648448
Heartsong - 13107200
Spellsurge - 10485760
Mongoose - 10158080
Unholy - 10551296
Lifestealing - 7012352
Icy Chill - 8257536
Fiery Weapon - 1638400
Deathfrost- 10878980
Executioner - missing
Blade Ward - missing
Mending - missing
Avalanche - missing
Elemental Slayer - missing
Power Torrent - missing
Landslide - missing
Jade Spirit - missing
Colossus - 15663105
Mark of the Thunderlord - missing
demonic tyranny - 22806528 
glorious tyranny - 16842752 
Rune of Razorice - 65536


If you have one of the missing enchants unlocked, please mog it on your character and then click the "Me" button to get the code, OR if you notice another player has it mogged, please click on them and then click the "Copy" button to get the code. 

Thank you!

----------


## spelgubbe

A lot of old models I used to morph to using tmorph have lost their clothes... for example 25042, 25043 used to be models with bloodsail buccaneer gear, but now they are naked when I use LucidMorph. What is the reason for this/could it be fixed?

----------


## PhoenixTV

do you use all the old codes for morphing enchants ect meaning same codes from tmorph ?

----------


## JumpingJim

Is there any way to save and quickly load the lists of morph codes that I create for characters or do I need to manually type them in every time I play on a different character?

----------


## wowmu

Hello! Great writer!
DH will return to its original form at the end of the metamorphosis
Can repair?
I'm sorry that my English is not good

----------


## Jaladhjin

Are most of the codes pretty universal display IDs aside from some black magic T used to do ?

As in if I have lists from older morphers.. many IDs might likely work ?

For example: Pirate Male: 4620

That would be a Self morph not a Gender or Race I believe..

----------


## Ph3enix

The program works well for me, but when I give tmorth to change my race or sex it leaves me completely nude and I do not know why ... I tried to reinstall it but it keeps happening.

Someone knows how to solve it ?

----------


## adlevon

Does anyone know how to fix Error at hooking API "LoadStringA'? Dumping first 32 byes. I didn't have that problem before the wow update.

----------


## Slimus

Thank you so much for a great program !!

I have one question - is there any way I can paste the codes that I wrote before? Or do I have to manually enter them each time I open the program?

----------


## adlevon

Does the program work atm? I have Error at hooking API "LoadStringA'? Dumping first 32 byes

----------


## kingpug

> The program works well for me, but when I give tmorth to change my race or sex it leaves me completely nude and I do not know why ... I tried to reinstall it but it keeps happening.
> 
> Someone knows how to solve it ?


I do believe you need to hit the "ME" button so it loads up your current settings before changing the race else it changes the race and starts from scratch aka making you nude.

----------


## Ph3enix

> I do believe you need to hit the "ME" button so it loads up your current settings before changing the race else it changes the race and starts from scratch aka making you nude.


ohh thanks im nooob with this xDDD

----------


## Printmagee

''invalid wow client'' Update pls

----------


## reese321

I'm having problems with it.. it says 'invalid wow client' can some one explane what i'm doing rong?

i don't understand anny thing from it it works for every one but not for me..

----------


## adlevon

an update is needed

----------


## Denispurhonen

pateintly waiting for the update ;o

----------


## Spookypantz

Take ur time mate but an update would be amazing! Hard to even play for me without this program hah..

----------


## DarkLinux

I'll try and update it tonight.

----------


## DarkLinux

> *1.0.19*
> WoW Update (7.3.5.26822)
> *SHA512:* 7ac9246d50aea39c92ea0b4ecd1d752162bd4e5fb843f8a2402a1d2a3fc31006dceec8194ec25a7c 1328decefb32dfd707bd57212a6bec80d644b469260ac859
> *Link:* LucidMorph - 1.0.19 [7.3.5.26822]


You can thank  for bugging me about the update.

Also, mount update "soon". Working my way back onto the computer...

Side note, I do not track anything with this LMorph, so please pass this around and fill it out. Lucid Morph - Straw Poll I have no other way of knowing the user base size. This will allow me to allocate my time better for this project.

----------


## Dinkinflicka

First!

/bow thanks for the quick update!

----------


## P7NX

No bans have been reported as of 6/14/2018

How much guys have ben banned with this Tool ??? iam looking at this tool along time but idk if its a higher risk than Tmorph.

----------


## Spookypantz

U da man! How do I donate to u?

----------


## emmy

> No bans have been reported as of 6/14/2018
> 
> How much guys have ben banned with this Tool ??? iam looking at this tool along time but idk if its a higher risk than Tmorph.


... i mean, you just quoted it yourself. So far, zero reports, which means that no one who visits this forums and uses this tool has been banned. The number of people who got banned for using Tmorph was also zero. Many people used bots and claimed to only be banned for tmorph, but obviously bots are way higher risk.

----------


## Animinini

I just end up naked if i try anything. Is there a simple way to just change the race but keep whatever I am currently wearing? I used Tmorph just to change races/sex on my characters. I need some help if anyone's kind enough to give me some advice.

----------


## shrooms132

There seems to be this issue with morphing mythic recolors of a set. It just gives me the normal item instead of the mythic one. Am i doing something wrong here?

----------


## FeuerPsycho

> There seems to be this issue with morphing mythic recolors of a set. It just gives me the normal item instead of the mythic one. Am i doing something wrong here?


Did you use the small field next to the item id one ? raid finder is 0 mythic is 3 and so on

----------


## kingpug

> I just end up naked if i try anything. Is there a simple way to just change the race but keep whatever I am currently wearing? I used Tmorph just to change races/sex on my characters. I need some help if anyone's kind enough to give me some advice.


Load up your character in game then load up Lucid Morph, hit the "ME" button that will then load your current config into the boxes and hit "BACKUP" and if need be the "RESTORE" button to get your gear back. Then you can enter the races without going nude, not sure why it works this way but it does, it's only one more click than you would normally do.

----------


## Niclas Vang

I'd absolutely love a "Reset" button of some sort.
I have absolutely no clue what "Backup" and "Restore" does. But in my experience they both do nothing

I've had issues lately where logging into another character it would automatically have the look I just used on the previous character (without me clicking anything)

----------


## DarkLinux

> *1.0.20*
> Mount test (Thanks @lolp1 )
> *SHA512:* 699ef2de542f54eb6ac7c3e3aa104d57244c7ce04558a99e45edfcf163ebf7f863f755315f4e8116 6e77ba992e9a4655a1a2cea7a2b59089e7667a4f661a277d
> *Link:* LucidMorph - 1.0.20 [7.3.5.26822]


Mount test, please report all bugs!

----------


## trumpdog

An option for the NE,NB and lightforge tattoos would be great, love the tool, it has some quirks but still works :Cool:

----------


## FeuerPsycho

An option to save and load a "preset" would be awesome. Right now i keep the codes for my alts in a spreadsheet

----------


## ollisan05

Awesome program dude logged In and went through the hassle of getting my login details again just to thank you alot for this program. T H A N K Y O U! <3

----------


## DarkLinux

> *1.0.21*
> Save Morph Test
> *SHA512:* 38cc811975dedfe68e3c04c007b55dc68e66b9d2d318fcc5b5526f569257b918fda205eb24695092 7fcf1143c92129cd3bb0b0c612dd8b9891f4b83f9299aa62
> *Link:* LucidMorph - 1.0.21 [7.3.5.26822]


To add a new morph just rename a morph you have selected and click save.

----------


## kingpug

> To add a new morph just rename a morph you have selected and click save.


Love the new update going to make a few sets and test it out, I'm assuming we can edit the db.xml directly and just copy the set that already exists to edit? cheers mate I'll let you know if anything breaks.

Scrap that I just tested it and it works, you can't edit the xml in real time with lucid morph running you have to close it after you've edited the xml and saved it and reload lucidmorph and it loads the morph from the xml.

Is there a way to not edit something? for example if I don't want to edit my hair and face how do I do that without using the ME command and putting my hair and face numbers in? I've tried using 0 or even leaving the space blank but it always makes me bald.

Not sure if it's been posted before but if you want mount codes go here; *Enhanced Mount Master List 7.3.5.25996 . GitHub* and look for the *"creatureId"* and copy the code next to that, as far as I'm aware only mounts where the creatureid starts with a *-* work so for example if you want the _Ban-Lu, Grandmaster's Companion_ the creatureid will be _-73784_ so you just copy the numbers and not the - and it will work.

----------


## porkchopdoritos

Looks there there was a small stealth update applied today - getting invalid WoW client.

Haven't had a chance to test the new save feature but I have been using mounts and haven't encountered any bugs yet.

----------


## Dinkinflicka

f5 f5 f5 *fingers crossed* f5 f5 f5 <3

----------


## Printmagee

Update pls

----------


## DarkLinux

Still waiting on getting the patch...

@kingpug
I'll try and add that in, I'm thinking I could just use something like -1, and then it will not update.

----------


## DarkLinux

> *1.0.22*
> WoW Update (7.3.5.26899)
> *SHA512:* 9757418f86d45c6430440359bbd62f19d494aa14adb22e29028e8689f30d4c3041c90866f3833dea fb2bf2ba344b8a652c9e6f7d46e2a8376276b774b7e8b2df
> *Link:* LucidMorph - 1.0.22 [7.3.5.26899]


I created a discord group, but I rather people use the forums as discord is really flaky. Try and use the same names on discord as the forums  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enuma

> snip


Dark, wonderful updates and thank you for keeping it up to date!

I found a small bug with presets or "sets" that we create via LucidMorph app or via editing .xml file.
It appears that in both cases Lucid does not register Gender change.

For instance, i have a female preset made via editing .xml file, however when i morph into it im morphed in male character of same race, but i see option checked in Lucid app.
If i uncheck it im Morped into female.

Same is with preset saving from the app. Even so i have Gender checked and click "save" when i look into .xml file i see "Gender=0"


ScreenGrab of the issue for easier understanding:
https://i.imgur.com/9B5RYDC.jpg


Also, a suggestion. Currently we are unable to morph into anything but basic artifact appearances as we are able to use only weapon ID, not skin option too.
Is it possible to add a modifier field like the rest of the Items have for "difficulty" modifier so we can use it for artifact looks.

Example:
https://i.imgur.com/U6QcV3m.png

----------


## bebo20

Thanks for the update!

How can i find the displayids for the gladiator mounts?

----------


## porkchopdoritos

> Dark, wonderful updates and thank you for keeping it up to date!
> 
> I found a small bug with presets or "sets" that we create via LucidMorph app or via editing .xml file.
> It appears that in both cases Lucid does not register Gender change.
> 
> For instance, i have a female preset made via editing .xml file, however when i morph into it im morphed in male character of same race, but i see option checked in Lucid app.
> If i uncheck it im Morped into female.
> 
> Same is with preset saving from the app. Even so i have Gender checked and click "save" when i look into .xml file i see "Gender=0"
> ...


If you want to use the different artifact appearances e.g., the Balance of Power ones, the mage tower appearances, etc. just put 11-32 into the main hand or off hand enchant spot. It varies by class for whatever reason what number applies to each skin, but each different skin and its tint will have their own number. For example, the mage tower appearance for affliction warlocks is 29-32, each number representing a different color tint.

----------


## adlevon

Thank you so much for such an amazing morph bro! Just a question - how can i stay in my morph for (for example Arhas) on my druid when i shifted from cat form into human form. Thanks again!

----------


## Enuma

> If you want to use the different artifact appearances e.g., the Balance of Power ones, the mage tower appearances, etc. just put 11-32 into the main hand or off hand enchant spot. It varies by class for whatever reason what number applies to each skin, but each different skin and its tint will have their own number. For example, the mage tower appearance for affliction warlocks is 29-32, each number representing a different color tint.


Ohhh, i didnt know that! thanks man! scrapping the suggestion then xD

----------


## Forceus

Hi is this possible to hide shadowform spell effect with this tool? 

Cheers

----------


## DarkLinux

> Thank you so much for such an amazing morph bro! Just a question - how can i stay in my morph for (for example Arhas) on my druid when i shifted from cat form into human form. Thanks again!



Just put the model id in the filter box. Works most of the time  :Big Grin:  But I think I'm going to change it soon.

Also, fixed the gender bug, will update soon.

----------


## Forceus

> Just put the model id in the filter box.


Is it possible to use this feature in a way so I can hide/change shadowform from spriest?

----------


## Toksik

Thanks again for all the updates and hard work.
The metamorph bug on DH is sadly still there and I can't find a way around it : ( (when swapping from nelf or belf to any of the other races, meta just resets the race (ONLY the race)), this happens with regular meta, fueled by pain (vengeance DH artifact trait) and Demonic (Havoc lvl 100 talent)

Can I fix this myself some way / is this even fixable? I love Lucidmorph and use it for all my chars so not the end of the world if it doesnt work for DH's!

----------


## Niclas Vang

What will happen to saved sets and all that, when you throw out an update?

----------


## Gous4

What an awesome Software, atleast someone is making a Morph i Love you, but a Question i got is, is it really true that noone got banned because of this? How high is the Chance?

----------


## DarkLinux

@bebo20
Still relavent,



@Niclas Vang
When the next update comes out just don't replace the db.xml file, only replace the exe.

@Gous4
I have not seen anyone get banned. Blizz could detect this, they probably are already. But they have not banned for it. LM has been up and running for over 4 months.

@Toksik
Looking into that today if I get time, I have a small fix that I hope works. I can't test until I update to the ptr as I don't have an active account.

@Forceus
I have never tested that, but I can check.

----------


## seraphlight

@DarkLinux - THE SAVE FEATURE IS AMAZING!!!! You are THE BEST! <3 <3 Can't wait to try the mounts next  :Wink:

----------


## Gous4

Thank you for your fast Answer, i think then its save to use too, we dont harm anyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## miriton

Hiho Guys, I created a textdocument with TCGMounts+Gladiator Mount DisplayIDs + Enchants (copied from thread) for myself and i want to share it with u.
Download: Display IDS Enchants
Extract it with Winrar or 7Zip.
Enjoy!

----------


## Forceus

> @Forceus
> I have never tested that, but I can check.


@DarkLinux
Thx for your answer, if you can do it, I'll legit donate, I hate this shadowform so much haha

----------


## Anon_user

Suggestion: spell ID array, where you can change a spells appearance.

Edit:
example of this would be the standard with collums, where you can add, remove or edit said object in the collum.

----------


## DarkLinux

> @DarkLinux
> Thx for your answer, if you can do it, I'll legit donate, I hate this shadowform so much haha


I could just make a spell editor tool, but I don't know the ban risk for it.

----------


## Forceus

> I could just make a spell editor tool, but I don't know the ban risk for it.


In my own case, I don't really care about the ban and I highly doubt blizzard ban thoses kind of tools, I know they can see us using it but as long as it's not something that could ''harm'' gameplay like a bot or something they just ignore

----------


## adlevon

heya again, thank you so much again for such an amazing soft!

just a quick question- Is it possible to morph our different artifact skins?

----------


## Gous4

> In my own case, I don't really care about the ban and I highly doubt blizzard ban thoses kind of tools, I know they can see us using it but as long as it's not something that could ''harm'' gameplay like a bot or something they just ignore


Thats what i thought too, because we Pay Money, if they would Ban People using these Softwares they would lose Money, and we dont Harm anyone like you said.
I heared that some People got banned from Tmorph back then, but i think that wasnt because of the Program, i bet they did something else.

----------


## adlevon

Heya again, just a quick question- Are we limited to 10 morphs savings?

----------


## frozenspell

> Thats what i thought too, because we Pay Money, if they would Ban People using these Softwares they would lose Money, and we dont Harm anyone like you said.
> I heared that some People got banned from Tmorph back then, but i think that wasnt because of the Program, i bet they did something else.


If you think in that way.. then you are so damn wrong. Like blizz would care about those PEANUTS they lose..

----------


## Gous4

> If you think in that way.. then you are so damn wrong. Like blizz would care about those PEANUTS they lose..


In a Business World there are no Peanuts, you got no clue lel.

----------


## kingpug

> Heya again, just a quick question- Are we limited to 10 morphs savings?


Just checked and it seems so, just need to make a separate db file and swap the names around so you end up with about 5 db files allowing you 50 morphs for now I guess.

Forgot to say I've not had a single problem with the saved morphs thus far, they load perfectly every time and even the gender works for me even though someone said earlier it didn't so touch wood.

----------


## DarkLinux

I'll look into the UI bug, I'm guessing it just does not have a scrollbar  :Frown: 

---edit

if only I tested my own software ;(



for the time being just select one and use the arrow keys. I'll update the scrollbar later today.

----------


## prayed

can i morph artefact skins for feral or can i play feral form as a nightelf?

----------


## gameswow

How far are you with testing of the shapeshifting issues regarding the Demon Hunters? It's a bit annoying when i try to play as a female and it always resets my character when i come out of Metamorphosis, Hope you have a fix to that any time soon  :Smile:

----------


## adlevon

Heya, invalid client, may we have an update, please? ty in advance

----------


## DarkLinux

Looking into it atm

----------


## DarkLinux

> *1.0.23*
> WoW Update (7.3.5.26972)Fixed dropdown boxNew ids for filter
> *SHA512:* ca2a58a2dda2b4d2666ea7794016446442bcf9f86fb06d552f0ec8e218d6c4999cc21aa314f52848 e87dd61c516873b919362bc4e6b7046dd461b3a4505b022a
> *Link:* LucidMorph - 1.0.23 [7.3.5.26972]

----------


## Ribblex

I do not know what was changed with the filter but I can no longer use it to alter my catform.... I main feral is this is really annoying... great morpher thanks for it but could you please look into this? <3

----------


## DarkLinux

Please read patch notes.




> New ids for filter (see below)




```
Druid:
1 //Cat Form
2 //Tree of Life
3 //Travel Form
4 //Aquatic Form
5 //Bear Form
27 //Swift Flight Form
29 //Flight Form
31 //Moonkin Form

Shaman:
16 //Ghost Wolf
```

----------


## dissoltuionx

Hey thanks for this tMorph replacement! Could you also add a variant option for the artifact weapons as well as LFR/Normal/Heroic/Mythic variants of weapons and gear? Me and my friend have been trying to find different variants of certain artifact weapons/weapons & gear from newer raids and have found no success so far. ex. Calamity's Edge Norm/Heroic/Mythic all use the same model ID but when you type in 124389 there is no way to make it a model other than the Norm model. Thanks for the program again!

----------


## DarkLinux

> Hey thanks for this tMorph replacement! Could you also add a variant option for the artifact weapons as well as LFR/Normal/Heroic/Mythic variants of weapons and gear? Me and my friend have been trying to find different variants of certain artifact weapons/weapons & gear from newer raids and have found no success so far. ex. Calamity's Edge Norm/Heroic/Mythic all use the same model ID but when you type in 124389 there is no way to make it a model other than the Norm model. Thanks for the program again!


I really need to make a guide, the box beside the item id is the options id, try like 1 to 20 see if it changes.

Can anyone write this out for me, would like to add support for it.

----------


## PhoenixTV

A good thing that should probaly be a thing atleast imo mounts such as the 2 seaters and the mounts with vendors should not be morphed if its even possible to do that ^^

Edit: Fix the allied racials voices ^^

----------


## dissoltuionx

> I really need to make a guide, the box beside the item id is the options id, try like 1 to 20 see if it changes.
> 
> Can anyone write this out for me, would like to add support for it.


Hey thanks for the response! Sorry I didn't see the little boxes beside the gear, but is there any alternative for weapons? I tried getting Mythic Calamity's edge by doing all of the following IDs; 124389:3, 124389.3, 124389-3, and 124389_3 but there was no luck. The 3 would be the Mythic variant since it's the 3rd difficulty. Also, do you have a list for enchants or anything? Or are the enchants based on the DisplayID? Thanks again for the response and the effort put into this!

----------


## porkchopdoritos

> Hey thanks for the response! Sorry I didn't see the little boxes beside the gear, but is there any alternative for weapons? I tried getting Mythic Calamity's edge by doing all of the following IDs; 124389:3, 124389.3, 124389-3, and 124389_3 but there was no luck. The 3 would be the Mythic variant since it's the 3rd difficulty. Also, do you have a list for enchants or anything? Or are the enchants based on the DisplayID? Thanks again for the response and the effort put into this!


You need to put the 3 in the main hand/off hand enchant box, directly below where the IDs go for main hand/offhand weapons.

----------


## dissoltuionx

> You need to put the 3 in the main hand/off hand enchant box, directly below where the IDs go for main hand/offhand weapons.


Then how would you get enchants with the variants? Just curious. Because I usually use Bloody Dancing Steel with all my sets.

----------


## Vorpalspork

Been looking through this and playing with the tool, but can't figure out druid forms. Is it possible to change my moonkin form, for example, into a race, like Blood Elf. Now, I can do it while I'm in the form, by changing the race, but if I revert to my normal form, then go back to the Moonkin form, it is just plain Moonkin. I actually have to manually use the morph button every time I change form. I tried filters, but that doesn't seem to do anything. Am I doing it wrong, or is this just not actually possible. I have to manually morph every time I change druid form?

----------


## Bakami

Am I doing something wrong? Everytime I try to hit morph it indefinitely says "searching for wow-64.exe"?

----------


## Maxyo45

What ID are we using for enchant IDs? I'm having issues getting the IDs for some of the newer enchants such as the gladiator enchants. And with the changes to Wowhead and the such getting the display IDs is nigh impossible.

----------


## kingpug

> What ID are we using for enchant IDs? I'm having issues getting the IDs for some of the newer enchants such as the gladiator enchants. And with the changes to Wowhead and the such getting the display IDs is nigh impossible.


demonic tyranny - 22806528
glorious tyranny - 16842752
Primal Victory 20512768

Someone posted them a few pages back not sure how many there are in the game, I've also not tried them myself yet and just to post the rest of his enchant id's.

Mark of Shadowmoon - 18677760
Mark of Blackrock - 18612224
Breath of Yulon - 22609920
Light of the Earth-Warder - 13959168
Sunfire - 10354688
Netherflame - 22544384
Coldlight - 1769472
Titanguard - 1900544
Beastslayer - 2031616
Crusader - 6750208
Berserking - 11665408
Battlemaster - 10420224
Striking - 2752512
Greater Spellpower - 11272192
Agility - 8192000
Mark of the Shattered Hand - 18743296
River's Song - 15532032
Dancing Steel - 15400960
Elemental Force - 15466496
Windsong - 16515072
Windwalk - 12648448
Heartsong - 13107200
Spellsurge - 10485760
Mongoose - 10158080
Unholy - 10551296
Lifestealing - 7012352
Icy Chill - 8257536
Fiery Weapon - 1638400
Deathfrost- 10878980
Colossus - 15663105
Rune of Razorice - 65536

----------


## kingpug

> Am I doing something wrong? Everytime I try to hit morph it indefinitely says "searching for wow-64.exe"?


I'm assuming you're running the very latest version of both LucidMorph and WOW and are running it as admin?

----------


## mirqaN

Possible to morph into the old models, like the old animations for UD male?

----------


## DarkLinux

Looking for someone to translate some text for the next update.

failed google translate exmaple ;(


[XML] Lucid Morph - Lang file - Pastebin.com

----------


## Betrezen

How to make a death knight by changing race? That would be blue eyes and skin like DK. And yet - is there a way to replace spells? Ah, that would I applied one spell, and was displayed as the other

----------


## Niclas Vang

There's an error with the whole "relog to reset".

When I'm on my pala and I use this, then relog to my druid and use shapeshift, I'll have the paladin morph on when I go out of shapeshift again

----------


## DarkLinux

> There's an error with the whole "relog to reset".
> 
> When I'm on my pala and I use this, then relog to my druid and use shapeshift, I'll have the paladin morph on when I go out of shapeshift again


I'll fix that, also noticed it the other day.

----------


## Illiphar

Anyone figured out what's up with demon hunters using this? My meta looks really weird and odd sometimes and if i race change to a BE from NE it'll just reset when i come back out meta.

----------


## Niclas Vang

> I'll fix that, also noticed it the other day.


Muchas gracias senor

----------


## ac00db2

I cant download?why?

----------


## Betrezen

> How to make a death knight by changing race? That would be blue eyes and skin like DK. And yet - is there a way to replace spells? Ah, that would I applied one spell, and was displayed as the other


Please, help

----------


## Illiphar

Yeah so more on DH, it changes you back to your original character after metamorphosis fades and then you have to morph with the tool again. It's not very viable when you play demonic.

----------


## Hunterovios

Hey there, can i somehow just morph my race and keep my current mog at any time? or do i have to always make a mog using lucid morph? i just wanna change my idiotic draenei shammy to an orc or whatever and keep my awesome mogs

----------


## kingpug

> Hey there, can i somehow just morph my race and keep my current mog at any time? or do i have to always make a mog using lucid morph? i just wanna change my idiotic draenei shammy to an orc or whatever and keep my awesome mogs


Log into your character, load up Lucidmorph then hit the *ME* button that will then load all your settings into the tool and just edit the race box or tick gender if you obviously want to change the gender.

----------


## Dodotonga

Thanks a ton for doing this, even though it still needs some work, I'd really like to see this tool work in BFA as well.

----------


## DarkLinux

LMorph will be offline for a day or so, started poking around the 8.0.127026 Retail client. They have changed some things from the last time I looked at the beta. I'll try and have something out as soon as I can.

----------


## Slowsiph

Thank you for all your work! You're the best!

----------


## DarkLinux

I'll be posting test updates to the discord. 


After everything is stable I'll update the forum link.

----------


## Enuma

> How to make a death knight by changing race? That would be blue eyes and skin like DK. And yet - is there a way to replace spells? Ah, that would I applied one spell, and was displayed as the other


It is NOT possible to replace spells with different ones, just your character gear/race/gender/looks/mounts.





> I'll be posting test updates to the discord. 
> 
> 
> After everything is stable I'll update the forum link.


@DarkLinux - There is a bug with most recent version.

When any kind of morph is used and "Morph" button pressed all character textures gets messed up.
This is solved by exiting the game, renaming "Wow.exe" back to "Wow-64.exe" and logging back in. lMorph, after renaming wow exe works ok.

----------


## cryptnic

Will spell morphing be a feature of LucidMorph in the future?

----------


## Dodotonga

Latest release works without the .exe name change, but it is kinda buggy, at least for druid. Whatever morph I use, if I shapeshift it changes back to default model and comes back at random when I sometimes load in a new area. I guess druid is more tricky to get, but I suppose that other classes should work fine.

----------


## adlevon

Orcs look wierd

----------


## CivilizedPeon

Anyone Know how to use the enchant function i tried getting the number from the wowhead database but that doesnt work

----------


## DarkLinux

Why are they so small!


Working on adding a high res model option, and fixing a model bug...

----------


## evizbot

> Anyone Know how to use the enchant function i tried getting the number from the wowhead database but that doesnt work


Quoting this from a ways back. I don't remember the IDs needing to be so long, but whatever works. Possibly add this to the OP? Credit to Serphlight. I also added some enchants not included in the original list, denoted in blue. Enchants still required are denoted in red.




> Mark of Shadowmoon - 18677760
> Mark of Blackrock - 18612224
> Breath of Yulon - 22609920
> Light of the Earth-Warder - 13959168
> Sunfire - 10354688
> Netherflame - 22544384
> Coldlight - 1769472
> Titanguard - 1900544
> Beastslayer - 2031616
> ...

----------


## dumble132

surely u dont get banned if you stream with it?

----------


## LAMD

Any idea if this works even if im using the Arctium WoW Client Luncher? (aka the only way to use customs models and textures atm)?? when i run the morpher it dont even recognize anything when i use the button "me" or doesnt do anything when i morph


zip Arctium WoW Client Launcherzip Arctium WoW Client Launcherzip Arctium WoW Client Launche
zip Arctium WoW Client Launchezip Arctium WoW Client Launche

----------


## evizbot

> surely u dont get banned if you stream with it?


There was a particular streamer who I'll leave unnamed in this example, who ran tMorph on his character while he was streaming. The giveaway? Warriors can't wear the Death Knight challenge mode gear from Mists of Pandaria, and no item in-game made it possible to resemble it. He was eventually slapped on the wrist for it, I heard, but didn't follow what happened after that. My advice to you and to anyone streaming with these sort of programs is to make sure you pay special attention to what you're morphing to. Don't "cross dress" your character into things it wouldn't traditionally be able to wear, or morph into a Horde race when you're very obviously not, so on and so forth. It's also wise to make sure nobody sees you use the program itself and make sure they can't see the name "LucidMorph" either on your desktop via the icon or wherever it may show up; like browser tabs.

On an unrelated note, could we get boxes next to MainHand and OffHand options so we could select color variants like we can do for the rest of the item slots?

----------


## addwer

Edict of Argus Mythic ID? it only shows me the blue version all the time...

----------


## Illiphar

Just bringing it up again to let you know Demon Hunters are still broken with this + demonic talent. Even using eye beam without demonic really messes up your character.

----------


## evizbot

> Edict of Argus Mythic ID? it only shows me the blue version all the time...


LFR, Normal, Heroic and Mythic color variants all share the same item ID. The blue version is the normal version, and because the program doesn't currently support the ability to change the color with a 1, 2 or a 3 next to the MainHand and OffHand weapon slots like you can currently do with armor slots, any weapon ID you input will be normal mode baseline, hopefully with an option to change it in the future. I just made a suggestion for this to be added in my previous post. Here's to hoping!  :Cool:

----------


## Dodotonga

Ok, so I found the issue with druid morphing if you play balance with the Glyph of Stars so you can still see your usual character and not the boomkin form. 
Basically, all other druid morphs work fine, bear/cat/travel form are ok and you can switch between them without issues, but if you are in one of those forms and THEN you switch to boomkin the morph bugs out and shows your usual character. If you don't have any of the druid morphs active and you switch to balance, it shows the proper morph you put in LucidMorph, but otherwise it bugs out and until you change to bear/cat/travel form again and back to normal it won't fix it.

In easier to understand terms, boomkin form with glyph of stars active only ever shows the LucidMorph if you change to it from human form and no other.

----------


## adlevon

Use enchant bar, u can morph weapons to mythic versions

----------


## evizbot

> Use enchant bar, u can morph weapons to mythic versions


But in return we lose the ability to enchant weapons. Adding boxes next to the MainHand and Offhand weapon boxes would allow us to retain the ability to do both.

----------


## JonanTS

Can you make it work on the Firestorm server? since its already 7.3.5 We cant use TMorph...
It'd really be very cool if you did it.

Thanks for reading me!

----------


## Robotwizard

mini patch today, says invalid wow client.

----------


## epeenlol

yeah, game version is now 8.0.1.27144 as of this post

prob gonna be a lot of patches due to how broken the game is rn

----------


## qtxoqt

Is there a way to use the old animations with this?

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated, should be working for 8.0.1.27144

----------


## qtxoqt

> Old Model Files
> Download that model, download the arctium client from Ownedcore. 
> Launch wow with Arctium, then Lucid Morph like normally into Undead male and you'll have the old animations.
> 
> (I'm not to take credit for any of this, I found it by googling)


ty so much bro

edit: nvm doesnt work

----------


## ZOMGMAO

Hi, anyone know Turalyon's sword display id?

----------


## _novaLine

Is it possible to morph into upright orc?

----------


## evizbot

> Is it possible to morph into upright orc?


It seems the only way to do this at the moment is morph into an NPC that happens to be an upright orc. The upright form is achieved through the barbershop, so it's not a race on it's own, therefore a race ID is unlikely to be found. I spent about an hour the other day seeing if I could figure it out but I can't.




> Hi, anyone know Turalyon's sword display id?


Can't seem to get a hold of an ID for it. Nothing in the game remotely resembles it, either.

----------


## Llobu

aint working for me, it says invalid wow.exe but im using the latest arctium launcher version

----------


## WiNiFiX

> aint working for me, it says invalid wow.exe but im using the latest arctium launcher version


Use latest Live wow version, not private server - though there patches daily so it may be outdated.

----------


## Llobu

im not on a private server...


Live version is 8.0.1.27144 but for some reason its says invalid wow.exe

----------


## doityourself

> Use latest Live wow version, not private server - though there patches daily so it may be outdated.


he is using my launcher. lucid morph got problems with detecting wow when it's used

----------


## DarkLinux

Should be fixed now, thanks to @king48488 and @Exeonz for helping me find, test and fix the bug. If anyone is looking to load old models and animations check out king48488 discord.

----------


## prayed

as a troll i morph me in a nightelf and when i go in cat form and than go out iam still a troll again

----------


## qtxoqt

old models/animations dont work with arctium and lucidmorph on retail sadly

----------


## ReD2222

I just wanted to say "Thank you very much!" for fixing compatibility problems of Lucid and Arctium. Thanks a lot! <3

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated for 8.0.1.27165

----------


## leon97000

Really Good Job! Fast Updates etc.

----------


## prayed

fix shapeshift bug pls

----------


## Niclas Vang

> There's an error with the whole "relog to reset".
> 
> When I'm on my pala and I use this, then relog to my druid and use shapeshift, I'll have the paladin morph on when I go out of shapeshift again


This is still occuring. Just fyi

Thank you for the quick af updates though!

----------


## Betrezen

How to make a death knight by changing race? That would be blue eyes and skin like DK

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated for 8.0.1.27178




> This is still occuring. Just fyi
> 
> Thank you for the quick af updates though!


Working on a v2, it will be easier to support.

----------


## Duduhaze

thanks for this, been wanting this since tmorph ended, whens next updated it dont work atm!

----------


## Spookypantz

Good job as always. Btw is there any way to change the posture on the orc models?  :Smile:  Have a good one!

----------


## Hedgehogerino

Any way to only change some of the things instead of changing everything at once? Need to work around the Demon Hunter bug by only changing the equipment.

----------


## evizbot

> Any way to only change some of the things instead of changing everything at once? Need to work around the Demon Hunter bug by only changing the equipment.


Just start with a clean slate and only modify equipment slots?




> Good job as always. Btw is there any way to change the posture on the orc models?  Have a good one!


Currently no support for this at the moment.

STEALTHY UPDATE - LucidMorph - 1.0.30 [8.0.1.27178]

----------


## NightHigher

Do you have any form of ETA of when it will work for Demon Hunters? Would really like to use it but I only play DH. :<

----------


## Betrezen

How to make a death knight by changing race? That would be blue eyes and skin like DK

----------


## Hedgehogerino

It won't let me, it ALWAYS changes all the slots, if I leave anything blank it will change anyway. If I do the "Me" the demon hunter still loses his horns and tattoos. Maybe it's just an issue on my end, but redownloading LMorph didn't solve it.

----------


## evizbot

> It won't let me, it ALWAYS changes all the slots, if I leave anything blank it will change anyway. If I do the "Me" the demon hunter still loses his horns and tattoos. Maybe it's just an issue on my end, but redownloading LMorph didn't solve it.


The *only* time that every slot would be modified, is if you use the "Me" option. That pre-loads your character's currently equipped item slots. If you hit "Clear", and then modify the slots you want and hit "Morph", any empty slot will remain empty. Could you walk me through what you're doing? Here are the issues that arose for me on my DH, as I'm sure other people are experiencing as well.




> Horns & Tattoos disappear when morphing between DH-compatible, and non-compatible races, regardless of what type of morph was achieved, whether it be strictly items, race, gender or all three. 
> Closing LucidMorph and restarting the game client is the only way to fix this, but does not prevent further issues once LucidMorph is used again.
> Metamorphosis (Vengeance) demon appearance remains intact, regardless of what race I choose but once the duration is complete, I'm morphed back to my character's original race. Metamorphosis (Havoc) demon appearance experiences texture issues when used. As with the Vengeance Metamorphosis, my character retains his original race once the duration concludes.
> Several times during testing to create this list, I had issues with the demon appearances working at all as Havoc and Vengeance both, even when morphed as a DH-compatible race. 
> • The demon visual achieved through using Eye Beam and Metamorphosis simply didn't happen.
> • The character-all-over-the-place animation style of Blade Dance became a simple whirlwind-like animation.
> • My "Glide" wings wing visual wouldn't show.
> • Chaos Nova seems to be the only demon-morphing ability that remained consistent in not having issues.
> These issues seemed intermittent in my testing. I was unable to replicate what was causing the issues, nor can I explain why they'd be happening. Are any DH players having the issues listed in the bullet points above?
> There are other compatibility concerns regarding animation support for DH ability and attack animations among other races. For anyone curious, and for the sake of knowledge, this is because certain races weren't meant to support the DH class. Therefore anything outside of Night Elves and Blood Elves have limited to no support for the ability and auto-attack animations for the DH class. This has nothing to do with LucidMorph not working correctly. However, the issues with DH appearances and the similar issues that arise with shape-shifting for Druids are just kinks that need to be worked out with the LucidMorph program and unfortunately we'll just have to be patient until a version of LucidMorph is released that will address these concerns.





> How to make a death knight by changing race? That would be blue eyes and skin like DK


Tried to see if I could cheat it and maybe there were IDs for DK skins but came up empty.

----------


## Hedgehogerino

Started up WoW, logged into my DH, started LMorph, put 0 on main and off hand weapons and left everything else blank without touching it, clicked morph and the whole character got naked with a basic blood elf model. Then I tried restarting, doing the same, but before changing the values I hit clear, same result again.

Edit: Clear button does nothing for me. Hitting Me copies everything, but still removes horns and tattoos when hitting Morph

----------


## ReD2222

Leaving any form blank will result the same as 0.

----------


## evizbot

> Started up WoW, logged into my DH, started LMorph, put 0 on main and off hand weapons and left everything else blank without touching it, clicked morph and the whole character got naked with a basic blood elf model. Then I tried restarting, doing the same, but before changing the values I hit clear, same result again.
> 
> Edit: Clear button does nothing for me. Hitting Me copies everything, but still removes horns and tattoos when hitting Morph


Okay, I got you. Anytime you hit morph when the values on each slot are 0, your character is defaulted to a naked Void Elf. The "Clear" button is meant to clear all slots in the program, so naturally if the value is zero on everything, "Clear" won't appear to do anything. It's currently a known issue that doing anything with LucidMorph on a DH, whether it be morphing an item, your appearance or whatever it may be, removes DH horns and tattoos. This happens for everyone, so you're not alone there.

You still shouldn't have issues with just modifying your basic equipment slots (Head, Shoulders, Chest, etc). Putting in the item IDs of the gear you want in each slot and hitting "Morph" should work just fine, except for removing tattoos and horns.

----------


## evizbot

> Good job as always. Btw is there any way to change the posture on the orc models?  Have a good one!


Bumping for new find.

Set the "Character" slot to 51, and set the "Headpiece" slot to 1.

EDIT It seems as though copying the profile of an upright orc works, but once I switched characters, I couldn't get it to work.
EDIT2 Tested and confirmed that copying the profile of an upright Orc, saving it and trying to load it on a different character does not work.

----------


## LAMD

Need some help and a little sugestion, i tryed to look for some help on how the "Filter ID" works, is not clear to me i tryed experimenting with my Shaman but im not gettin the results i thought that function was for. 

And a suggestion is to the author: Pretty please let us do selective morph a simple check box on each field or a value who serves to let the app know we dont want to touch that field, is not only for 
cosmetics reasons but also when we morph races some times if u log to another faction WoW think you are the other faction and doesnt let you speak or use items exclusive for the faction, it can be fixed morphing to the correct faction race and relogin but that sux if you are in the middle of a dungeon or raid :P

Edit: NVM I just notice i needed the "Character" or "Display ID" value to filter to when u use that druid or shaman form, now i just whish the "shadow" form of priest could get filtered like this but sadly i guess is a "spell" or "Aura" so cant be filter :S

----------


## a9sqk9q0s9d

Pardon my lack of understanding, but can I use the old character models with the old moving/casing animations using this thing?

----------


## qtxoqt

Anyway to get the Shadowmourne whirling souls around your character effect?

----------


## SilverClaymore

Is there any way to implement a specific value that we can enter into the field or a check box maybe that we can use to tell Lmorph to not change the race and other character features so that we can only morph the gear slots on a DH and keep our tattoos and horns intact? I don't know how feasible this is but it seems like if it is possible then it would solve most problems with DH for people that just want to change the look of their equipment.

Regardless, thanks a bunch for this tool. Losing tattoos and horns is a small price to pay for being able to morph again.

----------


## evizbot

> Anyway to get the Shadowmourne whirling souls around your character effect?


Definitely not. Especially since there's no form of spell morphing. Even then, it'd be unlikely to be possible.




> Is there any way to implement a specific value that we can enter into the field or a check box maybe that we can use to tell Lmorph to not change the race and other character features so that we can only morph the gear slots on a DH and keep our tattoos and horns intact? I don't know how feasible this is but it seems like if it is possible then it would solve most problems with DH for people that just want to change the look of their equipment.
> 
> Regardless, thanks a bunch for this tool. Losing tattoos and horns is a small price to pay for being able to morph again.


Even if all you did was modify gear, you'd still lose your horns and tattoos.

----------


## SilverClaymore

Ah, well in that case I can certainly just make do with the small caveat of losing horns and tattoos  :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated for 8.0.1.27219

----------


## Enuma

For what i know, currently you should be able to get upright orc posture by morphing into race 2 and setting head slot to 1.
I have NOT tested this tho. lMorph saves the state of the fields that you have entered (aka morphing slots) so which ever "base model" you use doesnt make any difference.

DHs.. from what i have seen by looking into game files NE and BE have few extra animations that are linked to their model. Those extra animations are for DHs only as those two races are the only one that can be, officially, DHs.
The issue here is when you morph to any other race which cant be DH by default those animations simply do not exist on those races and you will face half broken/broken animations, as the case is with, for instance, Blade Dance.
If using ANY other race instead of BE and NE your charracter will be either fully frozen or his lower part of the body will be frozen for aprox 5-10s.

----------


## evizbot

> For what i know, currently you should be able to get upright orc posture by morphing into race 2 and setting head slot to 1.
> I have NOT tested this tho. lMorph saves the state of the fields that you have entered (aka morphing slots) so which ever "base model" you use doesnt make any difference.
> 
> DHs.. from what i have seen by looking into game files NE and BE have few extra animations that are linked to their model. Those extra animations are for DHs only as those two races are the only one that can be, officially, DHs.
> The issue here is when you morph to any other race which cant be DH by default those animations simply do not exist on those races and you will face half broken/broken animations, as the case is with, for instance, Blade Dance.
> If using ANY other race instead of BE and NE your charracter will be either fully frozen or his lower part of the body will be frozen for aprox 5-10s.


Ha ha ha.

I literally just compiled an in-depth, in-game-tested list of issues and in _much_ finer detail. I mean, it certainly doesn't require "looking into game files" to know that Nightelfs and Bloodelfs have animations to support the DH abilities. I feel like you're trying to take credit for something I've already tested and proved.

----------


## Slowsiph

You're doing God's work, Linux

----------


## Robotwizard

When i extract the file, my anti virus keeps saying its a win32.localinfect.2 which is super sketchy.

----------


## Yawnstar

> When i extract the file, my anti virus keeps saying its a win32.localinfect.2 which is super sketchy.


yeah that is..

----------


## DarkLinux

> When i extract the file, my anti virus keeps saying its a win32.localinfect.2 which is super sketchy.





> yeah that is..


Then don't use it...

----------


## Metoid

So i just found out about this project, and first thing im gonna say is thank you. 
I launch Lmorph and it stops at "Searching for wow-64.exe" i checked proceses, and its only "Wow.exe" i supose since they removed 32 with BFA.
I renamed "wow.exe" to "wow-64.exe", now battlenet app would no longer launch the game, so i started it from the game folder as wow-64.exe directly, and Lmorph said "wrong game version 7.3.5". even tho the game runing was the live patch (8.0.1) .
Any sugestions?

----------


## layerz

I'm getting "invalid wow client" when trying to morph now. Is this just a bug for me or is it out of date?  :Smile:

----------


## empty_skillz

> I'm getting "invalid wow client" when trying to morph now. Is this just a bug for me or is it out of date?


means its outdated. hopefulyl in future releases there will be a "you want to download the latest update xxxx for lucidmorph" so you dont have to come here time and time again!

----------


## vgracia88

Its still updated, just redownload and worked for me.

----------


## ayejaybee

Does anyone know the code to enchant weapon with glorious tyranny? I can't seem to get my weapon to enchant to anything using any codes.. I'm using the code 5035.

----------


## DarkLinux

You cant use the id, you need to use the mask_id. You can find it on Battle.net CDN mirror I just dont remember what db its in. Same for character title, Battle.net CDN mirror

----------


## vgracia88

Yes I actually have the correct code for it.. It's : 16842752 and no I am not trolling lol

----------


## vgracia88

> Does anyone know the code to enchant weapon with glorious tyranny? I can't seem to get my weapon to enchant to anything using any codes.. I'm using the code 5035.


Oops meant to tag u in it lol once again "Yes I actually have the correct code for it.. It's : 16842752 and no I am not trolling lol" also this is for demonic tyranny: 20512768

----------


## retology

Please make spell/animation morphing! New human male strike animation is so bad. I also want my old Divine Storm animation back.  :Smile:

----------


## evizbot

Upping the enchant ID post I updated a while back.




> Quoting this from a ways back. I don't remember the IDs needing to be so long, but whatever works. Possibly add this to the OP? Credit to Serphlight. I also added some enchants not included in the original list, denoted in blue. Enchants still required are denoted in red.
> 
> Mark of Shadowmoon - 18677760
> Mark of Blackrock - 18612224
> Breath of Yulon - 22609920
> Light of the Earth-Warder - 13959168
> Sunfire - 10354688
> Netherflame - 22544384
> Coldlight - 1769472
> ...

----------


## evilempire

Hi, Link is Dead ?

----------


## TwoJoints

> Hi, Link is Dead ?


I just checked the link on the original post and it downloaded just fine for me.

LucidMorph - 1.0.31 [8.0.1.27219] (copy and paste from OP)

----------


## HopelessDream

Great work! I was looking for some program like this since Tmorph was canceled, so thank!

Also, can you please add weapon type, same as it is at armor?

----------


## ayejaybee

> Oops meant to tag u in it lol once again "Yes I actually have the correct code for it.. It's : 16842752 and no I am not trolling lol" also this is for demonic tyranny: 20512768


Thank you very much.

----------


## CivilizedPeon

Anyone know why the client closes on it on?

----------


## Tottifromnorge

What's the code for Swifty's yellow banana? Please help  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tottifromnorge

Code for Swifty's yellow banana?

----------


## Hedgehogerino

Don't start spamming please. If someone has the answer a reply will pop up under your comment.

----------


## mirqaN

Been getting a graphic glitch when I swap from UD Female to ORC Male, works fine if I swap from my UD Male to ORC Male tho.

----------


## Airbag1992

I'm naked whenever I do a race or gender morph. If I morph to Orc, I get a naked Orc. Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong? I input 2 in Race and click Morph.

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> I'm naked whenever I do a race or gender morph. If I morph to Orc, I get a naked Orc. Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong? I input 2 in Race and click Morph.


You need to click the "Me" button and then change the race. If you leave anything blank it will default to 0, which is naked.

----------


## Airbag1992

> You need to click the "Me" button and then change the race. If you leave anything blank it will default to 0, which is naked.


Ahh, I see. Thanks!

----------


## batogan

anyone have code for dragon slayer of war fury artefact plz ? 
how can i find artefact code ?

----------


## Airbag1992

Anyone know how to get unhunched / straight backed orcs?

----------


## batogan

put 1 to headpiece

----------


## jesse212

It was working fine for me, but now I get "invalid wow Client". any ideas on how I can fix this?

----------


## ayejaybee

> It was working fine for me, but now I get "invalid wow Client". any ideas on how I can fix this?


Wait for an update.

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated for latest

----------


## Airbag1992

> put 1 to headpiece


Hmm, that just leaves me with no head piece at all.

----------


## Niclas Vang

Shapeshifting still fucks up sometimes (not all the time though)

If I morph into undead, and then go straight from travel form to moonkin form, I sometimes change back to troll (not sure why, as it's not every time, but often)

----------


## evizbot

> Hmm, that just leaves me with no head piece at all.


Change race to "0", add "51" to "Character" slot, and add "1" to "Headpiece".

----------


## DarkLinux

updated for latest, why must blizz work so hard on a Friday

----------


## LAMD

Edited since i found out the problem!! XD

----------


## Hedgehogerino

One bug you might add to your list, if you're Undead and morph to other races, your characters' voice might become high pitched as if it were sped up.

----------


## jesse212

Are there any plans to make it so transmogging gear and the wardrobe/ seeing the appearance of gear appears on the morphed race? as of now, control clicking gear shows it on the original race

----------


## iamgroot420

Any plans for implementing Title morphs like what was available with tMorph?

----------


## ReD2222

> Any plans for implementing Title morphs like what was available with tMorph?


Eh... Is it REALLY that necessary? Are you sure?

----------


## DarkLinux

Still needs some work, not all spells work, unless that's just how it is.

Moonfire to Chaos Bolt

----------


## evizbot

> Still needs some work, not all spells work, unless that's just how it is.
> 
> Moonfire to Chaos Bolt


That's just how Chaos Bolt looks now. It's terrible.

----------


## TTortheldrin

Does anyone know the ID for the challenge mode Druid bear form? I'm talking about the Grizzlemaw set. I tried inputting 11-30 and it does change the fist weapon colors but the accompanying bear forms don't work. I'm trying to use the Grizzlemaw bear forms on my second druid and really appreciate any help. I read many pages but couldn't resolve, thank you

----------


## layerz

Nvm Lucid is quicker then blizzard.

Love you Lucid. <3

----------


## dogdan

Hello with dh form works???

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated for latest, for the small number of people who can even play XD

----------


## Slowsiph

> Updated for latest, for the small number of people who can even play XD


You're amazing!

----------


## Hedgehogerino

New patch  :Frown:

----------


## DarkLinux

Did not notice they updated again  :Frown:  I hope they don't update too early tomorrow...

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated again for latest patch 8.0.1.27366

----------


## notimportantlol

Thanks for the update
Would it be possible to implement a scale function like tMorph had?

----------


## c4gRi

hello, is there a option that i dont get a naked morph? i just want to morph myself to an undead or bloodelf, but with my own gear

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> hello, is there a option that i dont get a naked morph? i just want to morph myself to an undead or bloodelf, but with my own gear


Your question has been answered before. Please read through the post to confirm your question doesn't get repeated multiple times. Just use the "Me" option and then change the race.

----------


## c4gRi

> your question has been answered before. Please read through the post to confirm your question doesn't get repeated multiple times. Just use the "me" option and then change the race.


dude; thanks so much!!!

----------


## Denispurhonen

waiting for an update ^^

----------


## DarkLinux

back at it again, updated for 8.0.1.27377.

----------


## Darkleo

Was using LM just fine last night.. Then i'm guessing Blizzard did a small patch which is now giving LM to tell me my wow client is invalid. Any quick fixes on this? I am currently using 27377 which I see you just updated on.

----------


## Darkleo

Nevermind im just dumb and didn't download the proper version right away

----------


## bertie123

Just stumbled upon this after considering a race change and all i can say is thank you so much for making this!

I have one question tho any update on the "copy" function for npc's ?

----------


## sharpex1

MOUNT Not using itemID? How can I enter the correct MOUNT ID?

----------


## luschak

Hello guys, 

still no BANs reported? I'm quite scared to use that program.

Thanks

----------


## Raiding Toast

is my first time using this kind of program so i have this question , even if i dont use the program anymore is my account still compromised for a ban? ,i tried the program and works excellent but i doubt i will use again (wore an unobtainable transmog and i'm satisfied ) , do i still get flaged for a ban even if i dont use it anymore? 

sry for the bad english
never used before something like this

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> MOUNT Not using itemID? How can I enter the correct MOUNT ID?


Yea you need the Display ID. I usually go to wowdb.com to search for the mount I want and there is usually the Display ID in one of the description brackets.




> Hello guys, 
> 
> still no BANs reported? I'm quite scared to use that program.
> 
> Thanks


I have been using it for multiple weeks and patches now, still no ban. Just don't try to use the in-game chat commands because GMs can see your chat if you get reported.

----------


## Hassone92

Sry for my bad english:

There is a thread of codes? people posting their sets or anything? i dont find the mount codes or sets.

thx!

----------


## Vorpalspork

I see Demon Hunters is still on the known bug list. Any word on if this is something that looks like it will be fixable? Mostly just want to change my NE Demon Hunter to BE or VE.

----------


## sharpex1

Who can give “Reins of the Mighty Caravan Brutosaur” Display ID ？？？THX

----------


## Lunaymdr22

Hi, first i would thx you for ur insane works, i pretty like ur program ingame, i enjoy it !

Just i wanna ask you if its possible to script the different boomkin form with every race or not ? thx again !

----------


## marketgarena

> Who can give “Reins of the Mighty Caravan Brutosaur” Display ID ？？？THX


83632

you can find it yourself in web page source of that creature

----------


## adlevon

This is the best soft ever, thank you again!

Just a question, does anybody figure out how to make orc with a normal face? 

Also, if it is possible would be cool to add npc copy  :Big Grin: 

Ty in advance

----------


## Raiding Toast

> Hello guys, 
> 
> still no BANs reported? I'm quite scared to use that program.
> 
> Thanks


if i remember correctly , if you want to worry about the bans just wait till october 13, because ifrc the did a banwave in that date ,in wod and legion 2015, 2016, 2017 .tons of people were baned because hb, hack fire or something like that and other third programs ,i don't remember a ban about tmorph (in that time) but STILL, this is not , we don't know how does it work, and as the autor stated, YES IS BANEABLE because breaks the rules if it's detectable ,we don't know till october 13 so pray for now

----------


## Hassone92

if they catch you with lucid morph, its permaban (would be my first time) ?

----------


## evizbot

> if i remember correctly , if you want to worry about the bans just wait till october 13, because ifrc the did a banwave in that date ,in wod and legion 2015, 2016, 2017 .tons of people were baned because hb, hack fire or something like that and other third programs ,i don't remember a ban about tmorph (in that time) but STILL, this is not , we don't know how does it work, and as the autor stated, YES IS BANEABLE because breaks the rules if it's detectable ,we don't know till october 13 so pray for now


There's no need to come on here and try to be a fearmonger. No bans have been reported as of right now and as long as you play it safe, it's not something you need to be overly concerned about. Anyone who's ever been banned for using programs like this, were banned because of a mistake _they_ made; like using it while livestreaming or in a YouTube video. A user of tMorph was disciplined for using it because he had his gear morphed into a set of gear that his class can't traditionally wear, and was reported for it. I've been using LucidMorph for a while now and have had zero issues. 

If anyone is concerned about being banned, than don't use it. It's really that simple.




> Just a question, does anybody figure out how to make orc with a normal face?


It's on a list of known issues.

----------


## kingpug

I was using Tmorph every single day ever since it was released until it stopped being released and started using Lucidmorph from the first version and still use it and never had a ban, I find it incredibly hard to believe blizzard will dish out bans for people transforming a human to an orc and vice versa as long as you don't go boasting about it in trade chat and bringing attention to yourself. If blizzard ever did ban for it, it would hardly be a permanent ban anyway so just use it until blizzard turn against it, or don't.

----------


## cohlinyeah

Will Blood Troll be available in future? Find it much better than Zandalari Troll lol

----------


## evizbot

> I was using Tmorph every single day ever since it was released until it stopped being released and started using Lucidmorph from the first version and still use it and never had a ban, I find it incredibly hard to believe blizzard will dish out bans for people transforming a human to an orc and vice versa as long as you don't go boasting about it in trade chat and bringing attention to yourself. If blizzard ever did ban for it, it would hardly be a permanent ban anyway so just use it until blizzard turn against it, or don't.


It's actually very _easy_ to believe Blizzard would ban people for using something like this. It violates their ToS and EULA agreements, just as any other third-party program of similar intention would. Whether you keep it's use to yourself or likewise, you're still openly violating both of the aforementioned policies.

----------


## kingpug

> It's actually very _easy_ to believe Blizzard would ban people for using something like this. It violates their ToS and EULA agreements, just as any other third-party program of similar intention would. Whether you keep it's use to yourself or likewise, you're still openly violating both of the aforementioned policies.


Aye for sure they can technically speaking but morphing has been out since what, wrath? tmorph was pretty big even streamers used it yet I've never heard of anyone getting banned for it and I still feel if they did ban for it then you'd be looking at a 2 day ban not a complete perma ban but who knows, it's a risk people have to be willing to take because nobody can know for sure how safe it is. 

Anyone know if we are able to morph into mag har orcs yet? or what the code for the legacy armour is? I can't get atlas loot to work to check out.

----------


## Dodotonga

Thanks a lot for keeping this updated, makes WoW a lot more enjoyable! 

As far as getting banned, Blizz already knows 100% if you are using the program or not, they just decided a long time ago not to take any action against it so I wouldn't worry about any bans as at the end of the day it doesn't exploit the game and it's just a cosmetic change.

----------


## evizbot

> Aye for sure they can technically speaking but morphing has been out since what, wrath? tmorph was pretty big even streamers used it yet I've never heard of anyone getting banned for it and I still feel if they did ban for it then you'd be looking at a 2 day ban not a complete perma ban but who knows, it's a risk people have to be willing to take because nobody can know for sure how safe it is. 
> 
> Anyone know if we are able to morph into mag har orcs yet? or what the code for the legacy armour is? I can't get atlas loot to work to check out.


Simply because you haven't personally heard about anyone being banned, doesn't mean it hasn't happened. There could be overlapping coincidences where someone's been banned, but not necessarily for this program in particular; they just happened to be using it in conjunction with a more harmful third-party program. It's all speculation. There's been no substantial evidence that anyone has been banned specifically for the use of a program like LucidMorph.

Also, Mah'gar Orc race ID is 36 and here's the heritage armor.




> they just decided a long time ago not to take any action against it so I wouldn't worry about any bans as at the end of the day it doesn't exploit the game and it's just a cosmetic change.


I'd *really* like to see your supporting evidence.

----------


## kingpug

> Simply because you haven't personally heard about anyone being banned, doesn't mean it hasn't happened. There could be overlapping coincidences where someone's been banned, but not necessarily for this program in particular; they just happened to be using it in conjunction with a more harmful third-party program. It's all speculation. There's been no substantial evidence that anyone has been banned specifically for the use of a program like LucidMorph.
> 
> Also, Mah'gar Orc race ID is 36 and here's the heritage armor.


If Blizzard banned people for it, we would know about it because of it being the internet but at the end of the day as you said it's speculation, we can sit here and go back and forth for months talking about this but it means nothing, there's always an element of risk involved and it's up to us whether or not we choose to take it.

Thanks a bunch for the race id and code though definitely going to be using that  :Cool:

----------


## Dodotonga

> I'd *really* like to see your supporting evidence.


How many times have you seen in the old Tmorph thread people complaining about getting banned ? ...same with this one

----------


## evizbot

> How many times have you seen in the old Tmorph thread people complaining about getting banned ? ...same with this one


That's not evidence. Blizzard has never openly stated that they've refused to take action against accounts using programs like this, or ANY program, for that matter; harmful or not. I can ALMOST guarantee that if you flat-out told a GM that you're using LucidMorph, you'd face some form of discipline; even if it's not a perma-ban. Even if it were something as small as a warning not to use it anymore. That would validate my argument. But hey, I'm open-minded. Even now, part of me believes Blizzard doesn't give a shit. All we're doing is tossing assumptions around. Do I think LucidMorph is harmless to the economic integrity, and to every aspect of the World of Warcraft? Absolutely. It's not hurting anyone. It's client-side. Nobody can see what you're doing. Who cares? But at the end of the day, we all know it's a risk, albeit a small one but a risk nonetheless. If sufficient evidence was provided, proving that no action would be taken against accounts using this program or similar ones, I'd be more than happy to scratch my entire argument. 




> If Blizzard banned people for it, we would know about it because of it being the internet but at the end of the day as you said it's speculation, we can sit here and go back and forth for months talking about this but it means nothing, there's always an element of risk involved and it's up to us whether or not we choose to take it.


None of us know if anyone's actually been banned or not. Just because we've not heard anyone specifically being banned for using this or that, doesn't mean they haven't happened. Another side of the whole thing that's simply speculation. Without hard evidence that nobody or somebody has been banned for using LucidMorph and the like, we're just using up bandwidth.

----------


## Faltafrt

*Where do I get the ids from the mount?
*

----------


## evizbot

> *Where do I get the ids from the mount?
> *


Pull the mount up on Wowhead, CTRL-U, CTRL-F and search for "displayid". The number following "displayid" is what you're looking for. It will look like this.

DisplayIDExampleOwnedCore.PNG

----------


## Nyndra

Anyone know the DisplayID for the old +81 major healing on weapon?

Enchant Weapon - Major Healing - Spells - TBC
https://i.imgur.com/40m4ZsO.png

I know its still in the game but not obtainable any longer?

----------


## oslim01

Hello i cant download the morph because it comes up something that is wrong on the mega site someone please help me

----------


## Faltafrt

> Pull the mount up on Wowhead, CTRL-U, CTRL-F and search for "displayid". The number following "displayid" is what you're looking for. It will look like this.
> 
> DisplayIDExampleOwnedCore.PNG


Thanks man i worked

----------


## Nyndra

Seems like there was just an update and this program is no longer working.

----------


## Adio45

Out of date my brothers  :Frown:

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated for latest

----------


## youreyes

I'm getting the message "Failed to open handle to processes". Any ideas?

Thanks.

----------


## DarkLinux

Your anti-virus must be stopping it. Do you see a green outline around the program?

----------


## youreyes

> Your anti-virus must be stopping it. Do you see a green outline around the program?


No green outline and no Anti-virus installed besides the default windows security.

Edit: Tried turning security off, adding exceptions, changing permissions but nothing fixed it.

Edit 2: Got it to work after changing permissions and restarting. Great program and thanks for the help  :Smile:

----------


## Adio45

It's unmorphing me everytime I enter a loading screen, is that supposed to happen or is there a way to not have that happen?

I realized it only does this if I try and morph into the nogginfogger

----------


## Niclas Vang

A couple (smaller) things:

Sometimes when I'm morphing myself into another chass, mobs appear as lvl 120 (still health/dmg/whatever as my lvl) but they have " 120 " in their frame.
Druid shapeshifting still sometimes bugs this, seems like a very persistent issue.
Very rarely I can not mount/speak in general/trade chat when I'm morphed into a class from the other faction.

Sorry I can't give you any more details into these things, but I'm not sure exactly what/when/why triggers this. Just letting you know in case you/someone else have something to say/do about it.

Still love this overall, much appreciated!

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> It's unmorphing me everytime I enter a loading screen, is that supposed to happen or is there a way to not have that happen?
> 
> I realized it only does this if I try and morph into the nogginfogger


Yea, everytime I enter a loading screen via portals or something it morphs me back to my original race, it gets quite annoying

Also found a workaround for the Demon Hunters missing horns and tattoos. You need to morph into Blood or Night Elf to do that tho. You can morph your transmog and then visit the Barber, he will add the horns and tattoos while you keep your Lmorph mog.

----------


## DanCow

Hey any way to be able to change the model when im in boomkin form, I got the talent and now i can see the new morphed character im using but i've still got the blue shimmer from the talent. Any way to make that not appear?

----------


## Princ152

Before I decide to use it, does spell Tmorphing work? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Princ152

> Still needs some work, not all spells work, unless that's just how it is.
> 
> Moonfire to Chaos Bolt


I suppose it's in the works? Any ETA on when we can use it?

----------


## CivilizedPeon

@DarkLinux, Just wanna thank you for keeping the program updated as possible and providing the tool for us. Do you Know or does anyone know why it shuts down probably after 2 mins i have to keep reopening the program and it erases my saves.

----------


## Adio45

It doesnt shut down on me but I did notice its not saving for me

----------


## kingpug

What do you mean by not saving, not saving your morph while it's still active or what?

Just wondering, not sure if it's been asked and it is a bit of a pointless request in a way but is morphing your pet possible? playing as a mag'har orc with the heritage gear on running around with a flaming corehound pet as my hunter is a bit annoying would love to morph it into a horde wolf or some shit, has that ever been looked into? cheers!

----------


## HoofyT

Minor issue. Morphing from Tauren to Highmountain Tauren causes combat sounds (Attacks, being hit, etc) to revert from HMT back to Tauren after mounting. Applying the morph again is a fix though.
Thanks for keeping this up to date.

----------


## Zimba

So according to my antivirus lucidmorph.exe had a Trojan.Gen.9 and isolated it. I assume this is a false positive and shud i just recover the file?

----------


## Pelleknark

Anyone know the ID for "Nightmare Illusion" ? Cant seem to find it =/

----------


## kingpug

> So according to my antivirus lucidmorph.exe had a Trojan.Gen.9 and isolated it. I assume this is a false positive and shud i just recover the file?


100% false positive, used every version he's released and never had an issue or even a false positive myself.

----------


## Source01riol

Hello guys, does anyone know how can i morph a tower mage appearance on weapons? I have looked everywhere but i just dont know how to do it
Thank you!

----------


## mglasser

Can you make a title morpher for this?

----------


## DarkLinux

Added scale to v2, hope to have something out this weekend.

----------


## Vicpaq

Is there any work around male orc faces? they are bugd to me

----------


## evizbot

> Hello guys, does anyone know how can i morph a tower mage appearance on weapons? I have looked everywhere but i just dont know how to do it
> Thank you!


Using values between 10 and 30 in the mainhand and offhand weapon enchant boxes changes the skin appearance and colors. A similar thing can be done for ordinary raid weapons to switch color variants between LFR, normal, heroic and mythic raids. The only downside is that those weapons can't have an enchant added to them through the program.




> Is there any work around male orc faces? they are bugd to me


You can be a Mah'gar orc. They're not bugged, and they're upright without having to do anything extra. The race ID is 36.

----------


## Narcissu

Totalvirus
https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/ec...20be/detection
I don't use the newest LucidMorph personally but in the past it was not containing any so I believe it to be a false positive here as well. But I wanted to inform that it is popping up like this in scans and some AV's

----------


## hikillan

Is there a way to use Talisman of Binding Shard as well since it's a neckpiece?

----------


## Adio45

> What do you mean by not saving, not saving your morph while it's still active or what?
> 
> Just wondering, not sure if it's been asked and it is a bit of a pointless request in a way but is morphing your pet possible? playing as a mag'har orc with the heritage gear on running around with a flaming corehound pet as my hunter is a bit annoying would love to morph it into a horde wolf or some shit, has that ever been looked into? cheers!


Yeah, I'd make a morph, hit save, then the next time I go on WoW and turn on the morph again the save is gone

----------


## kingpug

> Yeah, I'd make a morph, hit save, then the next time I go on WoW and turn on the morph again the save is gone


Did you give it a name? I never made a save via the tool always edited the DB inside the folder but just tested it, renamed my current morph to gfg and closed it down, loaded it back up and it was definitely there. You either didn't name it and save it or maybe the db is read only, or you can just edit the db text and insert a newe morph manually.

----------


## Princ152

> Added scale to v2, hope to have something out this weekend.


Yasss, gimmme spell morphssss

----------


## Kazagarth

So to add to the potential virus defenders seeing this as a virus...windows 10 defender (I find it does its job as good as any other program) found the .exe to be infected with Trojan:Win32/Zpevdo.A

Been using the program since BFA launch and never had windows defender find anything. Likely a false positive, but figured I'd still post since some others are saying their virus defenders have popped stuff up.

----------


## bonechene

> So to add to the potential virus defenders seeing this as a virus...windows 10 defender (I find it does its job as good as any other program) found the .exe to be infected with Trojan:Win32/Zpevdo.A
> 
> Been using the program since BFA launch and never had windows defender find anything. Likely a false positive, but figured I'd still post since some others are saying their virus defenders have popped stuff up.


Same here, windows 10 quarantined it

----------


## Adio45

> Did you give it a name? I never made a save via the tool always edited the DB inside the folder but just tested it, renamed my current morph to gfg and closed it down, loaded it back up and it was definitely there. You either didn't name it and save it or maybe the db is read only, or you can just edit the db text and insert a newe morph manually.


I name it every time then when I load it back up it's just not there

----------


## Contribute

Beautiful.

----------


## tptk

Got exactly the same thing today

----------


## ziggietn

So my computer also auto deleted the file, since it found malware in the files. I assumed from reading previous comments in here, that its a true false malware, that doesnt harm at all. But I'm not even allowed to download it at this point. It says its caused by finding malware in the files, so I tried disabling all the firewalls I could and so on (I'm not very smart with computers, so I might have missed some). Do you have any ways to make it go through, or let my computer ignore it, and let me download?


- edit - nvm I figured it out  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siiberia

Cant get Undead female to upright orc to work, neither Mag´har or the regular.

----------


## Nuno17

can anyone confirm if anyone got banned from using this? i wanna play the game again and without any sort of tmorph abilities i don't feel like it.

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> can anyone confirm if anyone got banned from using this? i wanna play the game again and without any sort of tmorph abilities i don't feel like it.


Are you seriously being bloody serious right now?

----------


## Nuno17

> Are you seriously being bloody serious right now?


what do u mean? about the bans ? or the fact that i dont feel like paying 30 euros for a race/gender for each of my characters? ye i am

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> what do u mean? about the bans ? or the fact that i dont feel like paying 30 euros for a race/gender for each of my characters? ye i am


The thing with the bans has been answered multiple times on this post, just look it up.

----------


## hxcftw

Mine is saying Invalid WoW Client atm, guess it needs updating.. Not sure, 1st time using it Yesterday

----------


## Nuno17

> The thing with the bans has been answered multiple times on this post, just look it up.


I just wanted an updated version, theres posts from months ago. there could be changes. Thx alot tho.

----------


## DarkLinux

updated for 27481

----------


## Absolicious

I love this software thank you for updating it, it's much appreciated!

----------


## Princ152

> updated for 27481


Any news when the updated version with spell morphs is coming?

----------


## Nuno17

i assume that morphin naked is a bug? is there a fix for it?

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> i assume that morphin naked is a bug? is there a fix for it?


1. open LMorph
2. click "Me"
3. change the values to what you want
4. click "Morph"
5. PROFIT

----------


## Unsullied1337

Hey.

What is the state of shapeshifting morph?

If i were to understand the settings right you click: Filter - then enter "1" (Your cat form) in the first field and the wanted form/id in the field on the -> right side.

Is this right? Or could someone paste and example? If i morph "1 -> 31" i get some murloc stuff as catform, 31 should be moonkin form?

Thanks in regards.

----------


## Scoopitypoop

Hey I'm not sure if it's already been said, but is there a way to morph specific mythic pieces from ToS/Antorus since they all have the same ID but a different bonus code, which I'm not sure how to put into LucidMorph. For example, if I want to morph the mythic antorus paladin shoulders, is there a special number i'd input to make it show up as mythic shoulders instead of the normal ones?

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> Hey I'm not sure if it's already been said, but is there a way to morph specific mythic pieces from ToS/Antorus since they all have the same ID but a different bonus code, which I'm not sure how to put into LucidMorph. For example, if I want to morph the mythic antorus paladin shoulders, is there a special number i'd input to make it show up as mythic shoulders instead of the normal ones?


If they have the same ID, you need to put the correct number in the bracket to the right of the main one. You need to try putting numbers until it changes to the appearance you want. It's usually 1, 2, 3, 4, depends on how many appearances the armor piece has

----------


## evizbot

> If they have the same ID, you need to put the correct number in the bracket to the right of the main one. You need to try putting numbers until it changes to the appearance you want. It's usually 1, 2, 3, 4, depends on how many appearances the armor piece has


To add to this

1 = LFR
2 = Normal
3 = Mythic

----------


## bertie123

outdated again?

----------


## DarkLinux

yes, I'll have an update within the hour.

----------


## cekz87

> yes, I'll have an update within the hour.


Hello DarkLinux sir, I apologize if this has already been answered but.. after the update, how do I copy my saved sets into the updated LM? Thanks

----------


## Siree

> Hello DarkLinux sir, I apologize if this has already been answered but.. after the update, how do I copy my saved sets into the updated LM? Thanks


Your saved sets are in db.xml in the folder you have LM in, you can just move db.xml to the new folder and it should work.

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated for 27547, hope it works XD

----------


## cekz87

Uhhh sorry where? How do I navigate there? (im noob)

----------


## JonanTS

Can you make it work for private servers such as firestorm?

----------


## Rapboy

> Updated for 27547, hope it works XD


like a fucking charm my dude

----------


## 4rex2

hello. can I run the version of LucidMorph - 1.0.23 [7.3.5.26972]
for the server [7.3.5.26365] ? or add to LucidMorph - 1.0.16 [7.3.5.26365]
function Save Morph ?

----------


## Dodotonga

"Error at hooking API "LoadStringA"
Dumping first 32 bytes"

Is what I get when I try and use the program now. Worked just fine this morning and nothing is interfering with it, so idk if blizz released a patch for it or not as the game was not updated.

----------


## Hasabel

Hey!

I just installed it, and when i want to morph something, it says "Failed to open handle process", i desactivated the windows firewall, and have no antivirus, and its always showing it.
any idea please?

thanks

----------


## darkwowwow

anyway to morph myself to noggenfogger elixir skeleton? It has the old undead animation, so good. 

Noggenfogger Elixir - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## Adio45

> anyway to morph myself to noggenfogger elixir skeleton? It has the old undead animation, so good. 
> 
> Noggenfogger Elixir - Spell - World of Warcraft


Use 7550 in the character slot. It's buggy though and will turn you completely white. I'm a druid so I just shift in and out of form and it fixes itself

----------


## kingpug

> Use 7550 in the character slot. It's buggy though and will turn you completely white. I'm a druid so I just shift in and out of form and it fixes itself


The problem with noggenfogger is, it works until you get a load screen then it goes white then you just have to morph again for it to go original or sometimes you morph it once but it goes white instantly which again can be fixed with doing it twice, not sure why this happens but it has done since the very first LM version.

So basically if it goes white for whatever reason just keep hitting morph on LM and it fixes itself.

----------


## Illiphar

I've been psoting for quite a versions now since legion mentioning metamorphosis.

Going into meta resets it to your normal character, sometimes weird things happen to meta too like the model goes all ugly and green or completely grey.

Would really appreciate any word on this?

https://i.imgur.com/gjhjxcv.jpg

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated to 8.0.1.27602.

----------


## felixdabayer

Thanks DarkLinux, both for the awesome work and the fast updates!!

----------


## Rapboy

> Updated to 8.0.1.27602.


thanks!

i don't know if it's fixed in the current build but this was happening to me after any kind of load screen:



I could hit morph again and it would fix it so it hasn't really been a complication but wanted to bring it to your attention

----------


## Spoon26

Hi, couldn't find anything discussing this - as the offhand slot has no extra field, how do we use the different tints of shields? Specifically Barricade of Purifying Resolve - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> Hi, couldn't find anything discussing this - as the offhand slot has no extra field, how do we use the different tints of shields? Specifically Barricade of Purifying Resolve - Item - World of Warcraft


Use the enchant field

----------


## baskinllama6

> Bumping for new find.
> 
> Set the "Character" slot to 51, and set the "Headpiece" slot to 1.
> 
> EDIT It seems as though copying the profile of an upright orc works, but once I switched characters, I couldn't get it to work.
> EDIT2 Tested and confirmed that copying the profile of an upright Orc, saving it and trying to load it on a different character does not work.


I can't seem to get this to work this morning on my troll shaman. any tips?

----------


## Hasabel

> Hey!
> 
> I just installed it, and when i want to morph something, it says "Failed to open handle process", i desactivated the windows firewall, and have no antivirus, and its always showing it.
> any idea please?
> 
> thanks


I think nobody can help?

----------


## evizbot

> I can't seem to get this to work this morning on my troll shaman. any tips?


I couldn't get it to work this morning, either. It's not behaving like it used to. Also, make sure the race ID is set to "2". That also seems to matter, and may or may not be what your issue is.

----------


## Juhis

Are all my saved sets supposed to disappear when I update it?

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> Are all my saved sets supposed to disappear when I update it?


You're supposed to move the "db" file to the folder with the new LMorph

----------


## Malaki2030

Wow 8.0.1 (27547) (Release x64) invalid wow client error.

This is current NA WoW client....

xTxAewC.png

Edit: Eh nm looks like a blizzard app restart prompted it to apply the patch.

----------


## neverlost22

someone know the code for deviat supreme?

----------


## dmxcom

Question, is this anywhere safe to use nowadays ?

----------


## Clotic

> Question, is this anywhere safe to use nowadays ?


blizz dont really care about this. They rather ban bots such

----------


## klipptoman

Good day all. I play for the druid and would like to see a man instead of a cat.But I see a small blue square
Maybe someone knows the solution to this problem

HK-pNavKgng.jpg

----------


## Vzero

> Upping the enchant ID post I updated a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]


Find some new ones: 
Chronos-22806520
Dreadflame-29806528
Nightmare-22700100

----------


## Grekko

Hey, so first of all i really wanna thank DarkLinux for Lucid morph i really apriciate the work and effort u put into this.

im useing the tool and i wonder if its possible to add an extra option for main and offhand as u did it with the amor so u can put in a number for the raid difficulty u want 
for example u put in the main hand for example "124367" (the manoroth dagger" and then a ) "3" for mythic at the moment u have to put the 3 for the mythic look like into the wep enchant field 
but since u cant morph an enchant then its not that optimal. so my question is if there is an option to add this or if your maybe already on that thing because like i said u already impletemented this for the amor types but not for the weapons tho. like i sayd thanks a lot for the tool im really exited to see this option.

----------


## Brotus75

Could you fix the voices/sounds reverting back to default after using a mount?
Thx for the tool

----------


## Nathanslu

Not sure what happened with the client. but every time I click "Morph" my screen just freezes. There's still in-game sound, but the display is frozen. I've been using Lucid Morph a few weeks now, so i'm not sure what the problem is. Can anyone help with this?

----------


## meatspins

Hi guys,

Not sure if this has been reported yet, but when I change from Fem Human to Male Orc, it makes the Orc head keep some of the Fem Humans features, and also doesn't let helmets show properly.

Cheers.

----------


## Hasabel

*sigh*

Guess i'm invisible

----------


## God_Luis

Reporting an issue, anytime my demon hunter transforms to a demon when the effect ends my character is transformed back to its original form

----------


## greywclf

So now my morph isn't working anymore. Keeps saying invalid Wow client which is quite annoying. I'm not sure if I'm alone in this or what.

----------


## Xartim

a new patch did hit the servers.

Btw i have a question, is it possible to have the new Kul tiran human model updated more than the white alpha model? Maybe it's the game that doesnt have all the files yet, but Zandalari do work. 

And i love Lucid Morph and your work you have put in to it DarkLinux. Cant credit you enough. Cheers!

----------


## awildavicii

Update LucidMorph please!!

----------


## Xartim

> Update LucidMorph please!!


Show him som respect. He updates it when he got time for it.

----------


## ReD2222

The patch was rolled back.

----------


## Xartim

> The patch was rolled back.


That is true, LucidMorph is no longer outdated. just checked.

----------


## traheN

how to morph mounts ??

----------


## xisso

When I try to morph it says Invalid wow client? Current patch is 27843.

----------


## Creeqy

> When I try to morph it says Invalid wow client? Current patch is 27843.



wait till it's patched

----------


## DarkLinux

updated for 27843

----------


## tptk

Having the same issue, not very fun when you are in meta every 30 seconds

----------


## tptk

> Reporting an issue, anytime my demon hunter transforms to a demon when the effect ends my character is transformed back to its original form


Having the same issue, not very fun when you are in meta every 30 seconds

----------


## greywclf

So.. Is there a way to transfer all the saved morphs or do I have to retype them all in?

----------


## xisso

How do i morph mounts? Currently what im trying is to put the spellID into to mount box. Just ending up with no mount at all.

----------


## ReD2222

> How do i morph mounts? Currently what im trying is to put the spellID into to mount box. Just ending up with no mount at all.


You need to find exactly the MountID, not the SpellID.

----------


## ReD2222

> So.. Is there a way to transfer all the saved morphs or do I have to retype them all in?


Just copy/paste your db.xml File to the new Morph directory.

----------


## Pincl

hey there! 

Lucid morph is awesome work, I like it! 
I have a 2 questions. How can I get upright orc? becouse when I change race to orc, orc is regular, not upright. And one more...How can I find ID for Kul Tiran Moonkin form?? Thank you.

----------


## Niclas Vang

Absolutely love the "Save!" function. I do however have a request of sorts regarding it.

Would it be possible to make it more organized?

Instead of if being entirely in order of 'when it's added'. I'd love to have the option to organize them after name of the sets (as I usually name them something like " Paladin - Tier 3 " and it bugs me a bit that I have to scroll all the way through to find another saved set if I then change to protection eg.
Even more so if I switch character (I play literally all classes) - Screenshot - bd3a5f883ae17b402ce2b412f24cc2c3 - Gyazo

I realise that I can go into the file and change the order myself, but that seems overly complicated to do after adding every single set. I was hoping it could be a build in feature of some sort, if it's not to much work for you.

Obviously this is not something that should be prioritized over this being regularly updated which you're surprisingly good at, but something I'd love to see at some point \o/

----------


## Exilligod

Chances of being banned?

----------


## ReD2222

> Chances of being banned?


If you talk to GM about "Why my Morph isn't working properly" - 100% xD Except that it's quite safe.

----------


## xisso

Where can I find working mountIDs?

----------


## Tauv

Just thought i'd let everyone know my Lucid Morph experience.
So i downloaded it earlier today around 4 hours ago and when i went to morph in game the program itself went away! Odd right?
So whatever, i exited my game and tried to reload WoW, my computer was VERY VERY slow and my WoW screen was all white and not responding. Like ever.
So i restarted my computer and booted up WoW again, same godamn thing. So i went into my WoW files and most of my folders were all changed around since i "Morphed" in game.
Ive been running scan and repair in the battle.net app for hours now and the game wont repair. 
Im gunna have to do a full reinstall. Big big big headache today cuz i wanted to try this Lucid Morph out.
0/10.
And before im asked, yes my computer is 64 bit and im running dx11 ect, ect.

EDIT: I AM A DUMBASS. I HAVE BITDEFENDER AND IT WAS BLOCKING SOME PARTS OF THE MORPHING AND LEAVING IT LIKE THAT. I PUT MORPHER ON EXCEPTIONS AND EVERYTHING IS SMOOTH AS MY BUM.
10/10
SORRY DARK 
= )

----------


## nazgarl

Think it might need an update, either that or it's crashing my client on injection

EDIT: Nvm working now, not sure what happened

----------


## rhuan98

anyone have legion gladiator mount ID ?

----------


## Adio45

> Absolutely love the "Save!" function. I do however have a request of sorts regarding it.
> 
> Would it be possible to make it more organized?
> 
> Instead of if being entirely in order of 'when it's added'. I'd love to have the option to organize them after name of the sets (as I usually name them something like " Paladin - Tier 3 " and it bugs me a bit that I have to scroll all the way through to find another saved set if I then change to protection eg.
> Even more so if I switch character (I play literally all classes) - Screenshot - bd3a5f883ae17b402ce2b412f24cc2c3 - Gyazo
> 
> I realise that I can go into the file and change the order myself, but that seems overly complicated to do after adding every single set. I was hoping it could be a build in feature of some sort, if it's not to much work for you.
> 
> Obviously this is not something that should be prioritized over this being regularly updated which you're surprisingly good at, but something I'd love to see at some point \o/


I cant even get my saves to actually save lol. Everytime I hit 'save' the next time i use the program theres just nothing there  :Frown:

----------


## ReD2222

> I cant even get my saves to actually save lol. Everytime I hit 'save' the next time i use the program theres just nothing there


You need to fill the name first in than empty field. And save only after that. ^^

----------


## lewisjt21

Does anyone know why when I use glyph of stars for my moonkin form it resets my race whenever I enter boomkin form straight from another form? For example, if I'm in travel form and then hit moonkin form as opposed to leaving form before I hit moonkin form. If I enter a form and then leave it again it will go back to the race I picked but that's a bit clunky when trying to play arenas. Any help would be great  :Smile:

----------


## lewisjt21

> Does anyone know why when I use glyph of stars for my moonkin form it resets my race whenever I enter boomkin form straight from another form? For example, if I'm in travel form and then hit moonkin form as opposed to leaving form before I hit moonkin form. If I enter a form and then leave it again it will go back to the race I picked but that's a bit clunky when trying to play arenas. Any help would be great


Also wondering =if someone can explain how I setup druid forms so I always show my humanoid form? So it shows me as my undead in gear whenever I'm in cat form etc.

----------


## truulte

Game freezes everytime I morph?

----------


## omgcowz

> anyone have legion gladiator mount ID ?


 73316 Fearless drake, only one I had saved in a macro.

----------


## DarkLinux

@Tauv sorry to hear that, I have been a little disconnected from the forums and discord the last week+. Glad you solved it!

----------


## Dodotonga

Any way to add the DH blindfold to a different race ? for ex put the Blindfold on a human, as the ID method doesn't seem to work....unless it's just not possible..

----------


## samdeno

Great program but I cant seem to use the enchant morph it always goes to the same blue enchant, I tried using the item id and display id for glorius tryranny but neither worked any ID i use goes to the same enchant. I was wondering where I find the correct ID's so I can use the enchant option. Everything else has been great thanks!

----------


## cryptnic

Hey there, long time user first time poster here. 

I am pretty sure I have the most up to date .ver of LucidMorph, but each time I try to morph anything, even with all fields blank, my WoW screen freezes. This isn't a crash, my client doesn't become unresponsive, the mouse cursor even changes to interact with objects, but my screen does not up-date, it's like I am playing on a screenshot. 

Is this a user error?

----------


## evizbot

> Great program but I cant seem to use the enchant morph it always goes to the same blue enchant, I tried using the item id and display id for glorius tryranny but neither worked any ID i use goes to the same enchant. I was wondering where I find the correct ID's so I can use the enchant option. Everything else has been great thanks!


I updated this list a while ago. Still missing some enchants. The typical IDs for enchants don't work for LucidMorph. For some reason, only these codes work. Bumping quote from my original post for anyone else who happens to need them. You'll find Glorious Tyranny at the bottom.




> Mark of Shadowmoon - 18677760
> Mark of Blackrock - 18612224
> Breath of Yulon - 22609920
> Light of the Earth-Warder - 13959168
> Sunfire - 10354688
> Netherflame - 22544384
> Coldlight - 1769472
> Titanguard - 1900544
> Beastslayer - 2031616
> ...





> Hey there, long time user first time poster here. 
> 
> I am pretty sure I have the most up to date .ver of LucidMorph, but each time I try to morph anything, even with all fields blank, my WoW screen freezes. This isn't a crash, my client doesn't become unresponsive, the mouse cursor even changes to interact with objects, but my screen does not up-date, it's like I am playing on a screenshot. 
> 
> Is this a user error?


Had this problem once or twice in the past. Never figured out what caused it, but haven't had the issue since.




> Any way to add the DH blindfold to a different race ? for ex put the Blindfold on a human, as the ID method doesn't seem to work....unless it's just not possible..


Not possible. Not only is it unique to Demon Hunters, but there's no such thing as any sort of display ID for something like that because it's not a physical item within the game, such as the Cursed Vision of Sargeras.

----------


## dantete

Hi, i'm a lilttle bit of pc dummy. I wanna try using v2 of this great tool. I got the files, installed .net. When game is running I run the .bat file and in wow chat window i see the msg that LM has been started. However when i prompt any of example commands (both in macros and chat with "/" and without) it i see no effect. Any suggestions? Thank you for help in advance!

BIG THANK YOU to Dark Linux. This tool makes the game so much more enjoyable!

----------


## Exilligod

anyone have good rogue transmogs?

----------


## DanCow

Hey Im gonna be posting my problem again just in case anyone can help me, I play druid, I've been using lucidmorph for aw hile and realised that everyh time that i Shapeshift to bear and then boomy i lose the morph i was using, i then need to go to bear form then leave bear form and then switch to boomy. Is ther ea way i could make it so whenever i switch from bear to boomy i don't lose my morph?

----------


## Vorpalspork

> Hey Im gonna be posting my problem again just in case anyone can help me, I play druid, I've been using lucidmorph for aw hile and realised that everyh time that i Shapeshift to bear and then boomy i lose the morph i was using, i then need to go to bear form then leave bear form and then switch to boomy. Is ther ea way i could make it so whenever i switch from bear to boomy i don't lose my morph?


It's listed as a known bug. Shapeshifting, including DH Meta form doesn't work correctly. He hasn't really responded to posts about this issue, so I expect it is just not something he can fix. Personally, was excited to see this, but my main goal was to change a Night Elf DH to Blood Elf or Void Elf, so I'm out of luck, too.

----------


## cryptnic

> Had this problem once or twice in the past. Never figured out what caused it, but haven't had the issue since.


that's a shame. I have no idea how to fix this : (

----------


## gladiator003

Hi, thanks for this great tool!!

question: how can i morph my spells for ex. wrath to chaosbolt ??

----------


## Adio45

> You need to fill the name first in than empty field. And save only after that. ^^


I've tried that but still nothing really saves  :Frown:

----------


## evizbot

> Hi, thanks for this great tool!!
> 
> question: how can i morph my spells for ex. wrath to chaosbolt ??


Not currently possible, but _is_ currently in development.




> I've tried that but still nothing really saves


Could you walk me through what you're doing when you try to save?

----------


## RaviSham

Can you tell me how to Morph the Heroic/Mythic/LFR/Normal versions of weapons? Trying to get a different color (:

----------


## Xartim

> Can you tell me how to Morph the Heroic/Mythic/LFR/Normal versions of weapons? Trying to get a different color (:


you put the weapon id in the mainhand or offhand slot first, and then place either 1-2-3 in the ENCHANT slot, that way you get the different collor variants.

----------


## Morow

hey guys, thanks a lot for this work.. 

Could someone tell me id code for the Legion unholy DK blue mage/challenge skin ?

Would be great !

----------


## Xartim

New patch out on EU now so the program doesnt work. Just to inform you!  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## Adio45

> Not currently possible, but _is_ currently in development.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you walk me through what you're doing when you try to save?


Sure. I just put in the morph codes, name the file as whatever and then hit save before morphing. After I log off of WoW and go to reopen Lucidmorph my previous save files are all gone and I have to enter all the morph codes again

----------


## Zombahb

Hey there, maybe it's already posted, but, I can't find it so I'll ask. I'm trying to mog the mythic verion of tier gear and it's only showing as normal, any reason or fix for this?

----------


## greywclf

Does the morph need an update? I'm getting invalid wow client.

----------


## DarkLinux

updated for 8.0.1.27980

----------


## ronner12

> updated for 8.0.1.27980


When I try to download the update it says there is no file to download

----------


## yjh5625

hi! I'm Korean WOW user
I wanna say thank you for allow me to using this great program as free!
when I try to download 8.0.1.27980ver you linked 
it page said something wrong in that page  :Frown: 
I'm not sure it is only my problem or not
do you have any solution about this ?

is there anyone who have same issue like me?

----------


## ronner12

> When I try to download the update it says there is no file to download


Fixed. Thank you

----------


## Dacei

When i morph. for example to 7550 (white skeleton). Everything is all fine and dandy, but after a loading screen I become completely white and half of the body is usually missing. Any fix for this or is it an issue on my part?

----------


## hiuirhn

HEY ! PLEASE HELP!

Im looking for IDs for the race druid forms of zandalari trolls and kultiran humans for my own druid since hours, but i just can find it :c
can somebody help me with it ? since the models already leaked there must be an ID somewhere... Please help !

----------


## pauloctavio

> *Info:*
> Warning - This software violates Blizzards EULA. Use of this software can result in the closure of your account. Audacity Find My iPhone OriginNo bans have been reported
> 
> *Requirements:*
> Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 (vc_redist.x64.exe)x64 WoW (Wow-64.exe) (Launch 32-bit client - unchecked)Administrative privileges
> 
> *Live:* 
> *Download :* 
> LucidMorph - 1.0.43 [8.0.1.27980]
> ...


more inside instruments with wow direction mix and so on. It's route more secure than any outer apparatus

----------


## Dreepz

Does anyone know how to do the enchant section? DO I need the actual spell ID from the enchanting or can I use spell illusion? Does anyone have a LIST of Enchant IDS?

----------


## dogdan

Hello, nice morpher, some update for dh??

----------


## szedla

Hi :Smile:  i have a problem with GCD while using the morph, sometimes my spells didnt cast or do anything when i press them but still get the GCD, is it only me or there is something that i can do to fix this?

----------


## Niclas Vang

I noticed a new problem with druids (Yes, I know. fuck me  :Big Grin:  )

When you go straight from Travel Form into Moonkin Form (with celestial glyph, don't know if that makes a difference) - It resets

Screen capture - b0059105fb1679252dbfc8416f42b060 - Gyazo (Travel Form -> Moonkin Form) - Bugged
Screen capture - 16dcdd5451568953721d73e460534a63 - Gyazo (Travel Form -> Cancel Form) - Works
Screen capture - 1c734360d44c4989dd3bff4325801885 - Gyazo (Travel Form -> Cancel Form -> Moonkin Form) - Works


EDIT: It also resets if I go from any other form (Cat/Bear/eg.) into Moonkin form

----------


## evizbot

> Sure. I just put in the morph codes, name the file as whatever and then hit save before morphing. After I log off of WoW and go to reopen Lucidmorph my previous save files are all gone and I have to enter all the morph codes again


Make sure the "DB" file and the LucidMorph executable are in the same location. The "DB" file contains all saved forms. If they're not extracted into the same location, LucidMorph won't pick up the saved information from the "DB" file. Personally I extract everything to my desktop and pin the executable to my taskbar.

----------


## Adio45

> Make sure the "DB" file and the LucidMorph executable are in the same location. The "DB" file contains all saved forms. If they're not extracted into the same location, LucidMorph won't pick up the saved information from the "DB" file. Personally I extract everything to my desktop and pin the executable to my taskbar.


That worked, thanks alot. This whole time I just had the LucidMorph zipfile on my desktop and would open it thru there and it would never save

----------


## PCmania2

Thanks a lot for the constant updates. However, there's a bug with sounds. The character sounds reset every time you mount, regardless if you morphed the mount or not. Any fix for that? It's really annoying when you are using divine steed as a paladin and your sounds go from male to female. Again, thank you for your time and effort!

----------


## evizbot

> That worked, thanks alot. This whole time I just had the LucidMorph zipfile on my desktop and would open it thru there and it would never save


Happy to help.

----------


## Betrezen

Hi guys. How to use commands? I couldn't understand

----------


## Zombahb

So uh one more question, how do we get the different forms of our artifact weapons? Like mage tower etc, or is that not yet implemented?

----------


## Trinity777

Hello i have a question.

If i click Backup where does the Sets i saved got backuped? I hope u understand what i mean sry for my bad english.  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> So uh one more question, how do we get the different forms of our artifact weapons? Like mage tower etc, or is that not yet implemented?


use the enchant field to change the appearance, this question has been here before

----------


## Trinity777

I wanted to Morph my weapon into my Frostspec Artiweapon, so i changed my spec dressed up the weapon, looked into LucidMorph which Numer it has, copy pasted it into a Document, and to change the looking from the weapon just
use the MH Enchant Weapon Field and try which number the style u want have.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dreepz

I tried this and it doesn't seem to be working. When it comes to changing apperance of wepons. Im still trying to find out how to get heroic items to work. They have all the same codes

----------


## shankris

Hey! I need some help getting Lucid Morph to work. I get the error, "Failed to open handle to processes". I have no Anti-Virus. I checked the permissions for Lucidmorph, and it is allowed to do everything so I do not think it is permissions. I'm honestly not sure what else would cause this. If anyone had this problem and has a fix, please let me know!

----------


## tptk

Reporting an issue whilst on a Demon Hunter, every time you go into Meta, come back out you go back to your original race with different features and since we use Demonic this happens literally every 30 seconds.

----------


## Hedgehogerino

> Reporting an issue whilst on a Demon Hunter, every time you go into Meta, come back out you go back to your original race with different features and since we use Demonic this happens literally every 30 seconds.


can you read the Bug List before listing an already known issue?

----------


## evizbot

> can you read the Bug List before listing an already known issue?


Took the words right out of my mouth.

Likewise, *KEYWORD SEARCH YOUR ISSUE / QUESTION BEFORE YOU ASK THE SAME QUESTION / REPORT THE SAME BUG THAT WAS POSTED JUST THREE POSTS ABOVE YOU.* I signed in yesterday to see if there was anyone needing help and it was _literally_ all the same questions I've answered in the last week.

----------


## kala7se

Everything else works perfectly! Thanks

----------


## Havocy

Hey lads, just downloaded the Injector, but for some reason, I can't get it to work? I've tried opening WoW with LucidMorph open & then using it, and I've tried doing it with no WoW open, I have tried a ton of different things, the injector opens up for not even half a second & closes immediately. I have been using Admin as well to open it. Any help?

----------


## Dreepz

Does anyone know how to get Edict of Argus - Item - World of Warcraft Heroic versions of wepons to work with lucid morph? I have tried to put the bonus in for MH enchant?

----------


## javandry56

> Thanks a lot for the constant updates. However, there's a bug with sounds. The character sounds reset every time you mount, regardless if you morphed the mount or not. Any fix for that? It's really annoying when you are using divine steed as a paladin and your sounds go from male to female. Again, thank you for your time and effort!


Same problem, upon mounting the sounds reset back to the original race/gender, i hope this gets fixed soon but still amazing work and thank you!

Edit* Just noticed when i morph to female orc from male orc and mount not only the sounds reset to male but the female warrior animations get changed also.

----------


## katelover

I still don't understand how to morph mythic items. I been looking throughout this forum and havnt found an answer so far that is can anyone help?

----------


## greywclf

So, whenever I morph into a Orc, the helm does some sort of melt into the face but it's just messed up? I'll try to get a screenshot the next time it happens.

----------


## razer86

> I still don't understand how to morph mythic items. I been looking throughout this forum and havnt found an answer so far that is can anyone help?


Use the little box to the right of the item id. 
Normal - Dropbox - normal.PNG
Mythic - Dropbox - mythic.PNG

Edit:


```
0 -- Normal
1 -- Heroic
3 -- Mythic
4 -- Raid Finder

6 -- Stage 1
7 -- Stage 2
8 -- Stage 3
```

----------


## Dreepz

> Use the little box to the right of the item id. 
> Normal - Dropbox - normal.PNG
> Mythic - Dropbox - mythic.PNG
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> ```
> 0 -- Normal
> ...


Can you not do this for weapons? Does anyone know how to do it for weapons?

----------


## razer86

> Can you not do this for weapons? Does anyone know how to do it for weapons?


Use the 'MH Enchant' / 'OH Enchant' fields

----------


## Dreepz

> Use the 'MH Enchant' / 'OH Enchant' fields


I have tried that many of times doesn't work! Can you show an example? For example I want Voror, Gleaming Blade of the Stalwart - Item - World of Warcraft THIS wep on heroic to be blue but it only shows the yellow one

----------


## Niclas Vang

> Absolutely love the "Save!" function. I do however have a request of sorts regarding it.
> 
> Would it be possible to make it more organized?
> 
> Instead of if being entirely in order of 'when it's added'. I'd love to have the option to organize them after name of the sets (as I usually name them something like " Paladin - Tier 3 " and it bugs me a bit that I have to scroll all the way through to find another saved set if I then change to protection eg.
> Even more so if I switch character (I play literally all classes) - Screenshot - bd3a5f883ae17b402ce2b412f24cc2c3 - Gyazo
> 
> I realise that I can go into the file and change the order myself, but that seems overly complicated to do after adding every single set. I was hoping it could be a build in feature of some sort, if it's not to much work for you.
> 
> Obviously this is not something that should be prioritized over this being regularly updated which you're surprisingly good at, but something I'd love to see at some point \o/


Still looking for a response to this.. Not in a hurry, but figured it was lost in the later comments

----------


## razer86

> I have tried that many of times doesn't work! Can you show an example? For example I want Voror, Gleaming Blade of the Stalwart - Item - World of Warcraft THIS wep on heroic to be blue but it only shows the yellow one


Blue
Red
Yellow

----------


## razer86

> Still looking for a response to this.. Not in a hurry, but figured it was lost in the later comments


For v1, you can manually edit the db.xml file to put your sets in whatever order you want, rename them to whatever you want. I know its not quite what you are after, but maybe DarkLinux can add qol features to v2 once he has finished with it.

----------


## greywclf

Gonna need to update the morph. WoW just got a version update.

----------


## DarkLinux

little late... updated for 28153

----------


## Niclas Vang

> For v1, you can manually edit the db.xml file to put your sets in whatever order you want, rename them to whatever you want. I know its not quite what you are after, but maybe DarkLinux can add qol features to v2 once he has finished with it.


I'm aware. I even mention that in the post. Thanks though.

But it requires a lot of work to do manually with this many sets, which is why I'm hoping for a somewhat "automatic" system to be added (if possible)
And I would also have to do it every time I add a new set
________________________________________________________________________________ ___________________________________________

On another note.




> little late... updated for 28153


Thanks for yet another fast af update, love it

----------


## greywclf

Are you ever gonna add the tattoos for Dark Iron dwarves?

----------


## greywclf

Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot

For whatever reason, this keeps happening to my straight up orc morphs. I'm not sure why and I can't fix it really.

----------


## Clotic

can u morph in to a npc?

----------


## khmnchk

Hey guys! Sorry have read all the thread but didn't find the answer.
So, when I try to morph into a npc (which hasn't unique model, like this one Dark Ranger Cyndia - NPC - World of Warcraft) - all I get is a change of race to undead elf with almost no clothes on. But when I try to morph into npc with unique model, like Maiev or Sylvanas - everything is ok.
What am I doing wrong?

----------


## birke_the_kid

for some reason the newest version of the launcher (2.0.1) is not a .exe file it is a .dll file. but the the old version (1.0.44) is a .exe file. help please

----------


## razer86

> for some reason the newest version of the launcher (2.0.1) is not a .exe file it is a .dll file. but the the old version (1.0.44) is a .exe file. help please


There is 3 files in the download.
injector.exe
LucidMorph.dll
run.bat

Extract all 3 files to the same folder, double click 'run.bat' to use LucidMorph v2 after you have loaded WoW

----------


## birke_the_kid

i did exactly that but nothing happens

----------


## bringbackwrath

For some reason when i go to download, it wont allow it. Saying download aborted because "Virus is detected" 
i sometimes have to redownload and never had a problem but today i continued to get this message, i tried a different web explorere and still the same msg. tried disabling firewall, still the same msg, can anyone help?

----------


## Catwings

So uh. Can you please explain why this suddenly shows as a Trojan to Windows Defender??
It removed the .exe automatically, and I redownloaded the file just to be sure.. It's showed as a Trojan 4 times.. What gives?
I've been using this tool without issue for at least a month now..
8eb0273bc7052b8a67489950f7c1a57c.png

----------


## Esset

Yeah windows out of nowhere is tagging this is a virus now.

----------


## Niclas Vang

My Windows has tagged this as a Trojan since day 1 .. I just allow it and I haven't lost my Wow account / Bank account / Virginity yet .. I think we're save bois!

----------


## bringbackwrath

"VIRUS DETECTED FIX"

Go to your windows settings and go under security. There is one that is scan files for potential malware, turn that off and disable any other ones that say anything with scanning files for malware. 

Allowed Lucidmorph to download without saying the "virus detected"

----------


## lilfriend

It seems a bit suss though. I've used Lucid for about 2 months now and only just recently has it begun being picked up as a virus/trojan. Could it just be a recent windows update? I'd assume so otherwise this thread would have been removed/locked by now.

----------


## martintimell

Is there anything regarding Lucidmorph that could risk a suspension in the future, like a banwave etc?

----------


## karlshube

Hey,
can some1 share there "db.xml"? would be cool if i get one with some sets in.

Thx

----------


## TheFamous

Doesnt work for me to enable it in the windows antivirus, how did others do ?

----------


## Niclas Vang

> Hey,
> can some1 share there "db.xml"? would be cool if i get one with some sets in.
> 
> Thx


Uploadfiles.io - db.xml

A lot of weird sets for many different classes - Not in order though

----------


## Ceen

Can you add an option to morph our pet too please?

And I always have to turn off my windows virus protection since a week or two. Big hassle.

Thx for your great work.

----------


## ArmaGedonS

Hi! My program freezes constantly! Do not answer!

----------


## Draez

Hello! 

Just wanted to jump in here and thank you for the great work. Also wanted to ask if you have any plans on making a lucid morph version for the classic wow client as soon as it comes out with all the old models etc.

Also a few days ago my PC started to detect it as a virus again making me unable to use it so it would be nice if you could have a look at it

----------


## greywclf

Screenshot by Lightshot

Is this something th can be fixed or no? because I can't morph to orc without this happening.

----------


## Clotic

probably cus its a injection witch is a virus that u cant really ditch

----------


## Hedgehogerino

My game has started freezing every time I click on Morph. It just freezes and then needs to be restarted. I can still hear the game sounds when I try to use abilities or the menu buttons, I even managed to hit the logout button and it did change the music to the login screen, but the game was still frozen on the same frame.

----------


## Vicpaq

Same happend to me right now

----------


## Rickqt3

Hey! First of all sorry for my terrible english. Using lucid tmorph for a long time now, didnt have any problems with but for like 2 weeks I cannot use it now because windows defender says "Acces denied!" because it contains virus (trojan). Am I the only one with this problem? What should I do? Thanks for your answer!

----------


## SNPExploits

Awesome! Thank you very much!

----------


## DoubleDot

Does this work only for bfa 8.0.1 or does it work for other expansions like vanilla 1.12?


Edit: Im trying to make Edict of Argus to work it has multiple colors with the same id 124382 I have tried to add the "bonus" thingy but that didn't work. Whatever I do it always goes to the same color being blue I want the green version of it, what do I need to do to make it work?

----------


## razer86

> Does this work only for bfa 8.0.1 or does it work for other expansions like vanilla 1.12?
> 
> 
> Edit: Im trying to make Edict of Argus to work it has multiple colors with the same id 124382 I have tried to add the "bonus" thingy but that didn't work. Whatever I do it always goes to the same color being blue I want the green version of it, what do I need to do to make it work?


For weapons, you need to put the colour variations in the Enchant field
Blue - Dropbox - blue.PNG
Green - Dropbox - green.PNG
Red - Dropbox - red.PNG

These ss's were taken on live with the 1.0.44 version

Hopefully @DarkLinux can add the following table to the op to help others find it:



```
0 -- Normal
1 -- Heroic
3 -- Mythic
4 -- Raid Finder

6 -- Stage 1
7 -- Stage 2
8 -- Stage 3
```

----------


## Adamtheditch

Hey Guys, I have had to create an account to express the outstanding issue. It has been said before and some have replied with the 'Solution'. Windows defender now identifies this download as a VIRUS. Yes we know.. you can disable or turn off windows defender.. but cmon this is not ideal in any way shape or form. Me and loads others are not ready to turn of windows defender just to use LUCIDMORPH. Beforehand Lucidmorph was downloadable with no detection of a virus from windows defender, now I am not able to enjoy lucidmorph and I presume loads of others are experiencing the same issues. Dark or anyone can we please do an update to lucidmorph to rectify this? Or is there any solutions for this that DONT require me to disable WINDOWS DEFENDER. Would really really APPRECIATE feedback on this mods or anyone since I LOVE this morph and wow is actually not enjoyable without it  :Smile:  Love you all and thanks for hardwork on this.

----------


## Mofkees

> For weapons, you need to put the colour variations in the Enchant field
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 0 -- Normal
> 1 -- Heroic
> 3 -- Mythic
> 4 -- Raid Finder
> ...


If you're morphing into an artifact weapon the additional appearance options are found from 10 to 32 in the enchant slot however they aren't organized properly so you may need to try out numbers until you find what you want.

----------


## superpitbullk

can someone pls share some npc codes that works, pirates etc

----------


## marinos111

Hello, first of all I would like to thank you for the work and for providing us with such an awesome tool.
I wanted to ask a question. When morphing from human female to BE female, the animations stay those of the female human (as a paladin the crusader strike animation differs with each race). Is this intended?

----------


## Siiberia

Not sure if i wanna continue use it since it reports it as a trojan, used tmorph for years and it never reported anything.

----------


## Adamtheditch

Yep Siiberia and no one seems to want to reply to my question either, I guess everyone is happy with just turning Windows defender off just to use this mod  :Frown:

----------


## razer86

It is a false detection - VirusTotal
You do not need to turn off Widows Defender (or any antivirus) to use LucidMorph, just need at add an exception to prevent Defender from deleting it. Add an exclusion to Windows Defender

As with anything though, if you do not trust it, DO NOT USE IT.

----------


## Adamtheditch

Finally! This is what I needed. Thank you Razer86  :Smile:

----------


## Tauv

Does *ANYONE* know the NPC character ID of Anduin Wrynn WITH his full, golden BFA armor? 
Ive been searching for different Anduin NPC's and i cant find him.
Thanks in advance!
 :Smile:

----------


## razer86

Is this the model you are after?
Anduin Wrynn - NPC - World of Warcraft

If so, according to wowhead, that displayId is 82047
Weapon is 45899

Edit: Works - Dropbox - King.PNG

----------


## Tauv

> Is this the model you are after?
> Anduin Wrynn - NPC - World of Warcraft
> 
> If so, according to wowhead, that displayId is 82047
> Weapon is 45899
> 
> Edit: Works - Dropbox - King.PNG


Yes Razer, i found that one. But i was looking for the one where he has his Lion helmet on aswell.
When i was doing the BFA horde intro, he had the full armor on while on the battlefield. Thought it looked really cool. :P
Thanks for the reply brother!

----------


## razer86

> Yes Razer, i found that one. But i was looking for the one where he has his Lion helmet on aswell.
> When i was doing the BFA horde intro, he had the full armor on while on the battlefield. Thought it looked really cool. :P
> Thanks for the reply brother!


Scenario Anduin - Anduin Wrynn - NPC - World of Warcraft
DisplayID - 86008
Weapon - 45899
In Game - Dropbox - FullArmor.PNG

Some other NPC:
Greyfang (Human) - 86009
BFA Jaina - 86010
Nathanos Blightcaller - 86011
Alleria Windrunner - 86013
Silvanas Windrunner - 86014
Saurfang - 86015
Kul'tiras Feral Druid - 86100

----------


## Tauv

> Scenario Anduin - Anduin Wrynn - NPC - World of Warcraft
> DisplayID - 86008
> Weapon - 45899
> In Game - Dropbox - FullArmor.PNG
> 
> Some other NPC:
> Greyfang (Human) - 86009
> BFA Jaina - 86010
> Nathanos Blightcaller - 86011
> ...


DUDE youre the man! 
Thanks so much! ^.^

----------


## murommurmur

Hello! Thin human race is buged?

----------


## razer86

> Hello! Thin human race is buged?


Show us what ID's you are trying to use. Take a screenshot of your morph codes and the ingame appearance to show how its bugged.

----------


## nqkoisipotaka

> Scenario Anduin - Anduin Wrynn - NPC - World of Warcraft
> DisplayID - 86008
> Weapon - 45899
> In Game - Dropbox - FullArmor.PNG
> 
> Some other NPC:
> Greyfang (Human) - 86009
> BFA Jaina - 86010
> Nathanos Blightcaller - 86011
> ...


Just some feedback. 
These npc codes work for morphing but whenever I try to morph into one of the Nightborne from Suramar - Silgryn, Duskwatch Astralite, Felborne Abjurer etc. I only get a checkered white/blue square.

----------


## razer86

Silgryn - Silgryn - NPC - World of Warcraft
DisplayID - 68890
In Game - Dropbox - Silgryn.PNG

----------


## nqkoisipotaka

> Silgryn - Silgryn - NPC - World of Warcraft
> DisplayID - 68890
> In Game - Dropbox - Silgryn.PNG


This also works for me. Strange, because the ID that I got for him from wowhead was 107997 and that gives me the cube, but yours works. Thanks again.

----------


## razer86

107997 is the NPC id, that is not the correct number, you need to use the DisplayID.

To get the displayid for a model
Open the NPC/Item in wowhead
Right click the 'View in 3D button' and select Inspect
Look at the highlighted text in the new window that just appeared
Find the displayID value

----------


## nqkoisipotaka

> 107997 is the NPC id, that is not the correct number, you need to use the DisplayID.
> 
> To get the displayid for a model
> Open the NPC/Item in wowhead
> Right click the 'View in 3D button' and select Inspect
> Look at the highlighted text in the new window that just appeared
> Find the displayID value


Found it! Thank you so much buddy!

----------


## murommurmur

> Show us what ID's you are trying to use. Take a screenshot of your morph codes and the ingame appearance to show how its bugged.


Race id = 33
QuknoNiWV3A.jpg

----------


## slanyone

Doesn't work for me. The Launcher just disappears instantly need help. Win10

----------


## razer86

> Doesn't work for me. The Launcher just disappears instantly need help. Win10


Which version are you trying to use?
Have you added an exception to your antivirus program? - https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...ml#post3978010 (Lucid Morph - Basic Morphing Tool)

----------


## slanyone

> Which version are you trying to use?
> Have you added an exception to your antivirus program? - https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...ml#post3978010 (Lucid Morph - Basic Morphing Tool)


I tryd both versions, added both as an exception to my windows defender, installed microsoft visual c++ 2015 x64.. all i get is a small black box that closes instantly after I launch it as adminstrator. What else can I try ?

----------


## razer86

> I tryd both versions, added both as an exception to my windows defender, installed microsoft visual c++ 2015 x64.. all i get is a small black box that closes instantly after I launch it as adminstrator. What else can I try ?


A small black box sounds like you are trying to use LucidMorph2. It is not updated for live servers, you currently need to use 1.0.44.
Make sure you redownload using the link in the OP, extract the download to a folder, then run it from there. Do not run from within the zip file.

----------


## greywclf

8.1 is out.. Yay. Gonna update soon?

----------


## Princ152

Senpai Linux.....please update the v2...It's only way to make the game actually enjoyable due to spell morphing.

----------


## creepog

SENPAI its that time of year we appreciate you the most

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

For anyone who is not in the Discord, Dark posted via Discord:




> The patch has changed a bunch of stuff, which means it's more work than the usual update. We're looking at a weekend release at the earliest, but it might easily take longer than that.


So for now, just wait for the next few days for an update, keep calm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Willywonkers

Hi, may I have the discord info so i can keep up with updates? Thank you!

----------


## razer86

> Hi, may I have the discord info so i can keep up with updates? Thank you!


Discord link is in the OP

----------


## Egget

i just cant wait for an update, its times when the program is down you know how much it matters for you  :Smile: 

cheers!

----------


## omda

really i dont want playing anymore without Tmorph :S 
so please harry up to make update
ty ...  :Smile:

----------


## kenowbi

Looking forward to an update. 

appreciate your work, big thanks!

----------


## omda

no news .. ?

----------


## Egget

yeah it's christmas and all, but a little update about the status would not hurt  :Big Grin:  

Merry christmas to you all.

cheers!

----------


## ullenbullenx

Yeah, i am still waiting for an update. Doesn't feel the same to play without morph xD

----------


## itachiu37

Give the man some time, it's Christmas after all!

----------


## dsmith4982

Merry Christmas! and Thank you for all your Hard work!  :Smile:

----------


## Niclas Vang

Any update on progress on the Discord?
Or anywhere else for that matter

----------


## omda

-.- nomore guys its RIP

----------


## LzdEksD

when is new update coming ?

----------


## Egget

i mean a word or two on what is going on would not hurt. its not like it will be the end of the world to communicate with the audiance. if its dead then say so.

----------


## RyanPriest

i cant get it to work on Retail wow it says this Invalid WoW client and its pissing me off me help

----------


## Hedgehogerino

Look at the current game version and the last supported version-

----------


## omda

its over i think they don reply any more and dont answering or they wait last update ...

----------


## Alkhan

*Don’t cry because it’s over, smile because it happened.
*
=D

----------


## Niclas Vang

Checking this forum everyday hoping for an update...
.. The Sound of Silence (Original Version from 1964) - YouTube

I respect the time it takes and the fact that there's other things on the "to do" list. But damn I miss a working version of this.

----------


## ReD2222

F to pay respects. *Hold F*

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

> Checking this forum everyday hoping for an update...
> .. The Sound of Silence (Original Version from 1964) - YouTube
> 
> I respect the time it takes and the fact that there's other things on the "to do" list. But damn I miss a working version of this.


To be fair, he isn't focusing on that to-do list when it comes to getting a working version of the game. The dude just has a lot of work on his hands (he has a job and the past month was one of the busiest for him) and obviously there was some changes done in the last patch that caused him to take a bit longer with the patch. 

To kinda narrow it all down on a timeline
12/10 - He stated he would update v1 since it should have been an easy update. Also stated he would possibly work on v2 depending on how long v1 took to update, as he thought maybe not a lot has changed.12/11 - He expected an update to be pushed out around 9PM GMT -8, this was posted in the morning of the 11th as he didn't get a direct look at the update before posting this.12/12 - He stated a lot has changed and that he would look for around a weekend update.12/17 - He stated his power and internet was out all weekend and was hoping to have an update pushed out later that night.1/02 - He stated he just got back from the Holidays and that he was very busy.

Past this it has been pretty silent. One of the mods in the Discord semi-confirmed a release date before the 22nd (Battle for Dazar'alor), but I personally don't think that is going to happen, we will just have to see. Most I can say at this point is to just sit back and relax and wait. I understand for most people it's frustrating to go this long without an update (it's been over a month, I know) but eventually the update will come. Hopefully sometime soon Dark will come out and say something if it is really needed (he isn't too active on here, if you are in his Discord a lot of the updates happen in there).

----------


## omda

so >.>...??

----------


## DarkLinux

Posting test builds on discord. Will post stable release to OC soon.

----------


## Niclas Vang

https://i0.wp.com/studentunionsports...ning-gif-5.gif

----------


## VinylScratch

For those who aren't in the Discord channel, there was something discovered with Lucidmorph that could result in a ban for users. Be patient.

----------


## Axegarlic

> For those who aren't in the Discord channel, there was something discovered with Lucidmorph that could result in a ban for users. Be patient.


Ohh Great thanks for the Update. I an't gonna lie, Great DarkLinux is a god amount men.

----------


## adlevon

Heya Dark, I hope you are doing great! Thanks again for such an amasing soft and for your support of the community and the constant updates that must take a lots of your free time!

I am just wondering when approximately we have a chance to see the update or another beta version perhaps?

----------


## Lexxury

gl with your work, you are the best for us!

----------


## truulte

Taking its time XD

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

> For anyone who is not in the Discord, Dark posted a beta build in his Discord in the announcement channel. It is a bit buggy, but it does let you morph.
> 
> If anyone does come in to the Discord to check it out and download it, read the #bug_reports channel and check the pins for all the listed bugs we have and also for other suggestions.


Edit: A WoW update was just pushed out, putting the version in Discord out of date.

Edit 2/25: Dark posted another beta build in the discord again.

----------


## DungeonMasterer

How do we get to Discord?

----------


## botellin

wish i had somethign like this for 3.3.5

----------


## DarkLinux

Going to start posting the beta releases to OC. This is a super buggy beta, so not for everyone.



```
1.1.4 BETA

```

----------


## Stevy

Morphed into a panda and the enemy team was shown as friendlies in arena so i couldn`t attack them :confused:

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

> Morphed into a panda and the enemy team was shown as friendlies in arena so i couldn`t attack them :confused:


Well that's because you're a panda.....

Just kidding, this version is a beta version and we know of this issue currently. This is what our bug list currently looks like:
PvP Faction Bug (Enemies appear friendly, can't attack them, they can attack you)Crashing ProblemsDruid, Rogue, Paladin, and DH demorph problems (Boomy, Stealth, Divine Steed, and Blade Dance/Meta)Can't talk in any chat as opposite faction.General Morphing Issues with Faction Changing (Quest list bugs out, cant use original faction flight points, world quests bug out, can't use original faction mount)NPC/Druid Model ChangingCan't use faction specific items in bags as opposite faction(?)Upright Orc (Headpiece 0 or 1) does not work 

Dark is looking into these bugs and *lmorph will most likely be down for awhile once 8.1.5 (this coming Tuesday) launches.* We're unsure of when it will be updated to work again, or if Dark will update it on Tuesday before fixing bugs, but the last I spoke with him he wanted to fix the bugs before launching an updated version, so we'll see.

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated for 8.1.5


```
1.1.5 BETA

```

----------


## cumcherrypie

i keep getting invalid wow client

----------


## Chega

If you want to get the newest updates on the program, it's best to join their discord

----------


## DarkLinux

little little little late, did anyone even notice XD




> *1.1.6 BETA*
> WoW Update (8.1.5.29896)
> *SHA512:* 9c8fd8accd80c438f36a78b22d225dbc8d5b093decf71a0240973097b2251f56f7d1444ed2b29c36 51d50c04ca7ca7f01f7fb3bb376d2583380ea6a63433d6cf
> *Link:* LucidMorph - 1.1.6 [8.1.5.29896]

----------


## DarkLinux

Small update,


```
1.1.7 BETA

```

----------


## KKira

Will this be updated for Classic?, Really liking it.

----------


## Troyse22

Bugged, when entering instanced PvP it often makes enemy targets unhittable with hostile spells (flame shock, wind shear etc), they appear as allies but they can hit you etc. Very annoying.

----------


## Gaphik

Does this still work? Because it doesent seem to do for me.

----------


## Vorpalspork

> Does this still work? Because it doesent seem to do for me.


It works, it's just very buggy since it is beta. It makes PvP impossible, since the other team shows up as friendly and trying to use it on a demon hunter makes you become a white cutout after metamorphosis. Probably fine if you just want to use it for RP or something.

----------


## Jaladhjin

Is it possible to morph the fishing bobber into the Oversized Bobber ?

Oversized Bobber - Item - World of Warcraft

Tryin' to be a penny pinching cheapskate & those bobbers get expensive.. lol

----------


## DarkLinux

> Is it possible to morph the fishing bobber into the Oversized Bobber ?
> 
> Oversized Bobber - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> Tryin' to be a penny pinching cheapskate & those bobbers get expensive.. lol


Not a bad idea. I'll need to think about it, I removed player scale b/c it felt exploitable, this feels the same. Does scaling the bobber to fit the size of your screen ok? See it move, click anywhere on screen? I'm on the fence...

----------


## Formidata123

I gotta ask man, the main reason i used tmorph was because of the ability to change your spell animations, is there anyway this could be integrated into lucidmorph aswell? It would be so amazing and i would love you so much  :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

> I gotta ask man, the main reason i used tmorph was because of the ability to change your spell animations, is there anyway this could be integrated into lucidmorph aswell? It would be so amazing and i would love you so much


It does with ingame commands, you will need to enable them with the "commands" button. This was my 1st attempt and I have found some ways to improve it, as not all spells work. Update soon  :Big Grin: 



```
// Solar Wrath -> Chaos bolt
lm("spell", 190984, 116858)
```

----------


## Formidata123

oh shit, well ty so much man, will deffi use it now then <3

----------


## thulsa

Hey, I tried Ebonchill over my wand, which worked, but I can't get other skins:
MainHand: 128862
MH Enchanet: (I tried a lot of numbers, but nothing changed)

Did I missunderstand something or is it buggy?

Weapon (Frost mage artifact)
Ebonchill - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## MKMutant

It is not until I learn to use, the tool is easy to use. BUMP question, will it work with WoW classic?
WoW classic gold is chep and if you wnat to buy WoW classic Gold, check Odealo and best offers fo WoW classic gold WoW Classic Gold | Buy & Sell World of Warcraft Classic Gold - Trade on Odealo.com
WoW classic is actually the initial version of World of Warcraft, the same as it was when and when the golden times of MMOs were. Nop and they took a picture and they feel great

----------


## Jhonny_s87

Hey guys! Tell me how to morph the epochal gear? 
when I make a morph thing morph as usual.

----------


## DarkLinux

> Hey, I tried Ebonchill over my wand, which worked, but I can't get other skins:
> MainHand: 128862
> MH Enchanet: (I tried a lot of numbers, but nothing changed)
> 
> Did I missunderstand something or is it buggy?
> 
> Weapon (Frost mage artifact)
> Ebonchill - Item - World of Warcraft





> Hey guys! Tell me how to morph the epochal gear? 
> when I make a morph thing morph as usual.


I would ask on the discord, lots of people there to help!




> It is not until I learn to use, the tool is easy to use. BUMP question, will it work with WoW classic?


I plan on releasing a classic version when the beta is out.

----------


## kakakaou

hi DarkLinux can you tel pls if LM work wit private server firestorm 8.0.1.28153 it says wow.exe not found

----------


## DarkLinux

> hi DarkLinux can you tel pls if LM work wit private server firestorm 8.0.1.28153 it says wow.exe not found


Did you try the 28153 build? You will probably need to rename their game exe. Cant remember if its Wow.exe or wow.exe

----------


## meupau400

> hi DarkLinux can you tel pls if LM work wit private server firestorm 8.0.1.28153 it says wow.exe not found



Did you try what he said? I have the same problem

I play on firestorm too. 

(google translator english)

----------


## DarkLinux

> Did you try what he said? I have the same problem
> 
> I play on firestorm too. 
> 
> (google translator english)


I only support retail wow

----------


## meupau400

I'm having a problem with version 8.0.1 28153
every time I click on 'me' it appears (without target)
in fact, the first time I tried it worked now does not work anymore
HELP ME PLEASE!

(translator's english sorry)

----------


## DarkLinux

They use a custom client, so who knows what they could be doing. Not really going to support any emulators unless I start a paid project.

----------


## meupau400

maybe because I'm still downloading the game
I really do not know
I'll finish downloading the game and see if it works
First time I tested the program (28153) it worked
Anyway, I'll try it later.

(translator's english sorry)

----------


## Stevy

any plans to fix the pvp bug where u can`t target enemies? :confused:

----------


## DarkLinux

> any plans to fix the pvp bug where u can`t target enemies? :confused:


that is the dream

----------


## Julchen18

Hey, in advance sorry for my bad English: I

I used Lucid Morph some time ago, then there was no update for a long time and I found it again recently and downloaded it directly.
But now I am told that it contains a virus and can not use it, what is that?
I can not imagine that it is really a virus, but I'm also not so sure, so I turn to you once.

Would appreciate an answer very much!

----------


## DarkLinux

> Hey, in advance sorry for my bad English: I
> 
> I used Lucid Morph some time ago, then there was no update for a long time and I found it again recently and downloaded it directly.
> But now I am told that it contains a virus and can not use it, what is that?
> I can not imagine that it is really a virus, but I'm also not so sure, so I turn to you once.
> 
> Would appreciate an answer very much!


We use VMProtect to obfuscate some code, this creates a false positive for some antiviruses after some time. We have a newer build on discord, I will post it to OC soon.

----------


## Shalitas

So... Windows defender found a Trojan in this software. Seems legit

----------


## Icesythe7

> So... Windows defender found a Trojan in this software. Seems legit


Yes after like 7 years of dark releasing quality free products for the community he has gotten old and bored and decided to randomly put a virus in this 1 piece of software....get real and read the post before yours, alternatively make your own morpher then pack it with vmprotect and when windows defender blocks your own program for a virus make sure you don't use it so you don't infect yourself.  :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

I would say never blindly follow any project and if you don't trust it, don't use it. 

That being said, I did explain my self but if that does not resolve your problem then there is not much else I can do. I would like to stop using VMProtect one day as it creates a lot of bloat and false positives. But a replacement will probably also have the same problem. I don't think LM is doing anything new or bleeding edge ( yet ) that would require code protection, but it does help stop some script kiddies. I do use 2fa on ownedcore, so no malware should ever find its way onto my threads. Just remember to check the hash!

----------


## jeje3011

hi i got a problem it was working perfectlz up until 30 mi ago now it says unable to find process. tried restart program and pc so far nothing worked even fresh downlad nothing any idea?

----------


## white_plains

> Yes after like 7 years of dark releasing quality free products for the community he has gotten old and bored and decided to randomly put a virus in this 1 piece of software....


Actually exactly this is a pretty dangerous scenario. Just imagine he's really bored/overworked/needs urgently money and inserts a virus into trusted programs that have had false positives before... the impact could be massive. Now of course I'm not accusing him of that and the guy you replied to is an idiot, but the theoretical option still exists. But I guess that's just the risk that comes with using such sorts of programs.  :Wink:

----------


## ggeddo

hi, can you please update to 8.2?

----------


## Romazeo

Really looking forward to 8.2 update!

----------


## Romazeo

> I hope to have an update out this weekend, sorry for the delay.


Awesome! At last dust off my alts ^^

----------


## Niclas Vang

> I hope to have an update out this weekend, sorry for the delay.


Stop apologizing SwiftRage

In all seriousness though, take your time. Whatever works for you, and also better to get it done right rather than fast.

I'd like to know (If possible) if there's any changes / specific bug fixes planned?
I'm also good with "just" a patch update, just curious :confused:

----------


## xkingspades

Is this client-side only?

----------


## kazz71200

Hi, 
would you have any idea of ​​the release date of the next update?

----------


## Romazeo

Can't wait! You said about new version week ago. Really looking forward!

----------


## kazz71200

please man stop letting us rot

----------


## S245

Any update on when this might come out? I would love to give my DK frostmourne instead of blades of the fallen prince haha. Also would love to try out the new worgen models when they launch.

----------


## lcke

we need an update

----------


## skyl1ne_d

@developer, is there a chance u write this for wow classic 1.13.2 and keep it updated ofc?

----------


## bishamon

> @developer, is there a chance u write this for wow classic 1.13.2 and keep it updated ofc?


Yes please, I want too if u can pretty please

----------


## Afflicted_One

According to the discord there *won't* be a classic version in the "near future", and I wouldn't hold out hope that Lmorph will be updated anytime soon either. Apparently Dark is super busy and working on Lmorph/keeping it constantly updated isn't realistic for him at the moment.

----------


## zelgiust

Well ? 

Ok , no update ? Did we get an ETA of some sort on an update ?

----------


## empty_skillz

Hello, if im as a Non Death Knight character were to be looking to have the "DK Eye/Hair" changes is this possible somehow?

----------


## zelgiust

> Hello, if im as a Non Death Knight character were to be looking to have the "DK Eye/Hair" changes is this possible somehow?


You'll get no answer here, this post is a necro one.

Lucidmorph has disapeared without anyone asking why, how or when ....

It is as it has never even existed. I'm simply amazed by the turn of how this 50+ pages discussion just... stopped

----------


## 666vqso

Hello DarkLinux,
I am using 8.0.1.28153 with a Trinity Repack.
Though when I try to open LucidMorph,
and click anything, it gives me:
"Failed to find process".
Even though my WoW is called "Wow.exe".
Please help me. I have to morph.

----------


## krackrock

Is there a guide on how to get started using it? I have the program open and WoW classic and the commands aren't doing anything.

----------


## DarkLinux

Lucid Morph has not been updated in years. I am considering updating it after TBCC is out.

----------

